# S3 - optional sport seats with quilted leather not available in North America



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

I was at my local audi dealer about to place my order for a loaded S3, and was quite disappointed to find out that the optional diamond quilted leather sport seats (the ones in all the S3 promotional material), which were on the option list last week, have been removed. Sounds like there was a failure to get proper safety approvals. The dealer wasnt certain, but it appears that this applies to both Canadian (where I am) and US S3s.

Quite a disappointment - those seats were a real clincher for me on what is still a great car. 

Audi offered some hope that they might (and I stress might) become available by production week 47 - ie some time around Christmas.

Anyone out there know any more about this? Hear what the safety issue is? Know anything about Audi's track record of overcoming safety issues like this?

Bummed out. Yet another example of audi not delivering the goods to North America.


----------



## ssaylor (Jul 16, 2006)

audi_s_three said:


> I was at my local audi dealer about to place my order for a loaded S3, and was quite disappointed to find out that the optional diamond quilted leather sport seats (the ones in all the S3 promotional material), which were on the option list last week, have been removed. Sounds like there was a failure to get proper safety approvals. The dealer wasnt certain, but it appears that this applies to both Canadian (where I am) and US S3s.
> 
> Quite a disappointment - those seats were a real clincher for me on what is still a great car.
> 
> ...


Hey, at least you can order one!! US availability & order is not till the fall. I agree though, those seats are killer!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Are you talking about the super sport seat option?


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

yes - the black supersport seats....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Unless it's been revised since mid-April, they are supposed to be a delayed intro option- week 45 SOP, or around November 2.

I speculated that the delay was the result of some jackaloon dropping the ball in Herndon... sounds like that's not an entirely unfounded possibility. 

They are structurally very similar to what's in the S4 from what I can tell, but our dumbass US safety regs make that fairly meaningless, I believe. 

Honestly, I'd say your dealer may be right. They're just one snap decision away from not being offered to the US market, IMO. Unless they partially compensate by giving the S3 standard silk nappa leather on the base sport seats, I'm likely to tell them to FOAD and just not buy. Base sport seats are a compromise I don't care to make, and if we are then forced to take the cheap-ass looking base leather, well... they may get to keep their half-baked car. I'm about over their ****ing stupidity.

... and Audi's track record of delivering on something such as proper seats? Probably about like VW's, which is to say... deplorable. The bean counters would combust were they to spend the additional money on such a thing for a low-volume car that isn't something like an R8. IMO...


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I just hope a seat option isn't holding up the release of the car for this market cuz at $10-15k less expensive, if I can find one to test drive, I suspect I may impulse buy a manual transmission GTi for the driving experience for a few years. I feel like we're just being strung along week after week, kept in the dark so we don't move on, and the reality is the car may not arrive this year.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

I just ordered my S3 today. I knew already about the missing option on the Sport seats. From the Audi price sheets I had and from what my sales guy told me the option was removed mid May.
Even though I liked the seats they are not that different except the stitching and integrated headrest. From what I can see in the pictures the form and shape is pretty much the same.

I am happy with the normal sport seats.

Alex


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Alexander said:


> I just ordered my S3 today. I knew already about the missing option on the Sport seats. From the Audi price sheets I had and from what my sales guy told me the option was removed mid May.
> Even though I liked the seats they are not that different except the stitching and integrated headrest. From what I can see in the pictures the form and shape is pretty much the same.
> 
> I am happy with the normal sport seats.
> ...


Tell me we at least still get extended nappa leather as an option...? And the black/grey and black/red options as well?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

SO tired of this AoA. I'm tired of watered down cars... Makes me sick knowing how much I had to spend to convert my Golf R back to Euro spec and I refuse to do that again.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Black/Grey and Black/Red are still there but I did not see extended Napa leather.
From the Canadian order sheet that came out end of May with prices I have all options except Rear Side Airbags and Red Calipers.

Alex


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

twenzel said:


> SO tired of this AoA. I'm tired of watered down cars... Makes me sick knowing how much I had to spend to convert my Golf R back to Euro spec and I refuse to do that again.


The Sport seats are the only option missing for now I believe. At least your are not getting a smaller NAV screen and no led tails etc like on the Golf R. I was looking at the R too.

Alex


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Any chance you can get a PDF of the guide?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> Any chance you can get a PDF of the guide?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I will try.

Alex


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Alexander said:


> I am happy with the normal sport seats.


I personally think they look better, but that's me, the super sports seat just don't appeal to me.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

What about the mono pur? That was a big reason for choosing the SS seats.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Zorro83 said:


> What about the mono pur? That was a big reason for choosing the SS seats.


Right, what is referred to as “extended leather" in the US spec book...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So, the title is misleading then. They're delayed, which I think was already established, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> So, the title is misleading then. They're delayed, which I think was already established, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly, that's not what I get from this. It sounds like they're s***-canned.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

lol damn that is the most favorite part of the car for me.
not sure if i want it any more


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm having trouble here for sure.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, if the seats aren't an option anymore there's less and less reason to not just get a Golf R... They're getting rid of more and more of the things that differentiate it from the VW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

The overall structure of the base seats looks nearly identical to the super sports, so from a comfort/support standpoint I don't see if being a huge deal, unless the integrated headrest is something magical(can you even adjust it?). However, the two tone without the quilting looks extremely tacky imo, and the stitching on the super sports gives the interior a much more upscale look.

Do the base seats at least have power controls? One of the things that bummed me out about the super sports was the manual adjustments. It's 2014 and this is a luxury sports sedan. An upgrade item shouldn't reduce functionality. How does it lack a feature that is standard on a god damn Corolla?!?!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Lpforte said:


> Do the base seats at least have power controls? One of the things that bummed me out about the super sports was the manual adjustments. It's 2014 and this is a luxury sports sedan. An upgrade item shouldn't reduce functionality. How does it lack a feature that is standard on a god damn Corolla?!?!


Yes. I guess that's a perk, though I don't consider it to be so. Unless the seat positions are memorized by each key, it's a worthless “feature" to me. It's additional weight for no benefit. I can dial in a manual seat much more quickly than the molasses-coated powered parts can do it. I realize most buyers desire this feature, though,


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Yes. I guess that's a perk, though I don't consider it to be so. Unless the seat positions are memorized by each key, it's a worthless “feature" to me. It's additional weight for no benefit. I can dial in a manual seat much more quickly than the molasses-coated powered parts can do it. I realize most buyers desire this feature, though,


Oh I was under the impression that all of audi's newer power seats had memory, at least for the drivers side. If that's not the case, that's pretty lame. The only time I actually have to adjust my seat is when the car is being serviced, so for me it's not a big deal. But I always have passengers of varying sizes in my car, so power adjustments for the passenger side actually matters a bit. Especially cause I have some bigger dudes in my car, one of which managed to break the ****ty handle on the forward/backward seat adjustment once. Looking at the pictures, it looks like the base a3 seats still have that junky piece of plastic.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Lpforte said:


> Oh I was under the impression that all of audi's newer power seats had memory, at least for the drivers side. If that's not the case, that's pretty lame. The only time I actually have to adjust my seat is when the car is being serviced, so for me it's not a big deal. But I always have passengers of varying sizes in my car, so power adjustments for the passenger side actually matters a bit. Especially cause I have some bigger dudes in my car, one of which managed to break the ****ty handle on the forward/backward seat adjustment once. Looking at the pictures, it looks like the base a3 seats still have that junky piece of plastic.


Unfortunately, I seem to recall reading something here recently stating that there's no memory functionality for the seats. For the sake of practicality, I hope I'm wrong. I could actually be swayed to prefer the power seats if I'm able to set a driving position and an ingress/ egress position so that I can minimize bolster wear. Pipe dream, I fear.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

The standard sport seats are the same as the S-Line A3. They are both powered. However there are no memory buttons so I do not know if the position is saved with the key.
The SS seats might become available later in the year. As far as I know people that ordered the car with those seats were told that there is a delay and a cancellation.

For me personally I really do not care for the seats as they are pretty much the same as the normal base seats. I too was looking at the R but I cannot handle that carbon leather on the seats and the 5.8" Nav screen. I think VW is worse than Audi in making the car cheaper for the NA market. It starts to cost a lot of money to upgrade to the standard EU parts.

For my S3 I would have liked the folding mirrors as the left would be auto dimming too but I might try to source that thru Germany's Ebay.

Alex


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Alexander said:


> The standard sport seats are the same as the S-Line A3. They are both powered. However there are no memory buttons so I do not know if the position is saved with the key.
> The SS seats might become available later in the year. As far as I know people that ordered the car with those seats were told that there is a delay and a cancellation.
> 
> For me personally I really do not care for the seats as they are pretty much the same as the normal base seats. I too was looking at the R but I cannot handle that carbon leather on the seats and the 5.8" Nav screen. I think VW is worse than Audi in making the car cheaper for the NA market. It starts to cost a lot of money to upgrade to the standard EU parts.
> ...


Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of the mk7 seats either, I personally think they're a step back from the mk6 as far as bolstering goes. However as they start slicing off options on the S3, and the fact that we don't even have solid pricing, I'm beginning to get feel like the S3 just won't be as good of a value as it was going to be. Next thing you know they'll take away magride.... Then you'll just have a $45k Golf R...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Alexander said:


> For me personally I really do not care for the seats as they are pretty much the same as the normal base seats. I too was looking at the R but I cannot handle that carbon leather on the seats and the 5.8" Nav screen. I think VW is worse than Audi in making the car cheaper for the NA market. It starts to cost a lot of money to upgrade to the standard EU parts.


This, ten times over. And as much as I'm kvetching about the potential of being "stuck" with the S-line sport seats, they're still worlds better than the R seats. 



Alexander said:


> For my S3 I would have liked the folding mirrors as the left would be auto dimming too but I might try to source that thru Germany's Ebay.


I guess we can count our blessings that AoA hasn't seen fit to strip those yet.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of the mk7 seats either, I personally think they're a step back from the mk6 as far as bolstering goes. However as they start slicing off options on the S3, and the fact that we don't even have solid pricing, I'm beginning to get feel like the S3 just won't be as good of a value as it was going to be. Next thing you know they'll take away magride.... Then you'll just have a $45k Golf R...


I was going to joke about that last night... stripping magride. Doesn't the Golf R have the option, though?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I was going to joke about that last night... stripping magride. Doesn't the Golf R have the option, though?


I believe it's going to have Drive Select(throttle response & steering) as an option, but no magride.

Heck, I think the GTI is going to have Drive Select as an option for the mk7.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> I believe it's going to have Drive Select(throttle response & steering) as an option, but no magride.
> 
> Heck, I think the GTI is going to have Drive Select as an option for the mk7.












By virtue of the increase in price of entry, the S3 needs to have additional features above the Golf R.


----------



## Negesh (Jun 6, 2010)

That would be a big disappointment if they are actually cancelled vs. just delayed, they were the best part of the S3 interior for me.

Dan you should just join the dark side and go with a m235i like i did


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Negesh said:


> That would be a big disappointment if they are actually cancelled vs. just delayed, they were the best part of the S3 interior for me.
> 
> Dan you should just join the dark side and go with a m235i like i did



Cayman. And I don't mean the reptile related to the alligator.


----------



## Negesh (Jun 6, 2010)

davewg said:


> Cayman. And I don't mean the reptile related to the alligator.


Now you are talking!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

If all these things end up being true and they keep de-contenting the car more and more, I'll probably just end up hanging onto my car longer. I'm really just preemptively going to be getting into this S3 anyways because it's the only car that checked all the boxes. It was the only car I could see to be worth the upgrade and flip. 

At this point I'm not really even searching for the release info. It's more of an 'it is what it is' kind of mood, if they release the information and they haven't stripped too much and the price is still realistic for the content, I'll pull the trigger. If not, I may just invest more in my current car's modifications.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Negesh said:


> That would be a big disappointment if they are actually cancelled vs. just delayed, they were the best part of the S3 interior for me.
> 
> Dan you should just join the dark side and go with a m235i like i did





davewg said:


> Cayman. And I don't mean the reptile related to the alligator.


Dave's got it. If I'm going for a two-door car, it's the Cayman S that I've wanted for three years, anyway. I've cooled on the Cayman with the excitement of the S3, but it's still realistically my only other choice. Even then, it's not particularly realistic. M235i... they'd need to cough up an M235iGC or whatever they call it these days. Basically a 335 at 235 pricing. 

Were that available, I'd probably at least drive it. Aesthetically, I prefer everything about the S3 over the M235i, but the M isn't a hideous car by any means. I'd still have to overcome the stigma of driving a BMW, too, silly as that sounds.



jrwamp said:


> If all these things end up being true and they keep de-contenting the car more and more, I'll probably just end up hanging onto my car longer. I'm really just preemptively going to be getting into this S3 anyways because it's the only car that checked all the boxes. It was the only car I could see to be worth the upgrade and flip.
> 
> *At this point I'm not really even searching for the release info. It's more of an 'it is what it is' kind of mood*, if they release the information and they haven't stripped too much and the price is still realistic for the content, I'll pull the trigger. If not, I may just invest more in my current car's modifications.


This is me, but not really for the same reason as you. I'm just over the bull****. I've also picked up a third job to pad the down payment even further, so working about 80 hours a week is keeping me from having the time or energy to be too concerned. :laugh:


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Well I guess I am lucky to be in Canada ;-).
We have prices and can order. However we have no info on the Golf R and VWoA announced that already with what options it is coming.

I was looking for a new car for a while. As I need a 4 door there was 335i, CLA, Golf, A3. Too many 335s around, CLA 45 too expensive, Golf R no out until spring next year...
Since I am a huge Audi fan I could not be happier that the S3 got announced and I was able to put the order in.

As for the SS seats again...if those were the original EU RS4 seats that would be a different story.

In Canada if you order the 19" wheels you have to take Magnetic Ride.

Alex


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess I could just say F it and buy the SS seats and install them myself. If I'm spending that much on a car I want it exactly the way I want it, and at that price what's a few more.... The only problem would be getting the back seat most likely.

I love how much speculation I'm doing at the moment. :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Alexander said:


> Well I guess I am lucky to be in Canada ;-).
> We have prices and can order. However we have no info on the Golf R and VWoA announced that already with what options it is coming.
> 
> I was looking for a new car for a while. As I need a 4 door there was 335i, CLA, Golf, A3. Too many 335s around, CLA 45 too expensive, Golf R no out until spring next year...
> ...


As of the latest update (April), it's the same way for the US.



jrwamp said:


> I guess I could just say F it and buy the SS seats and install them myself. If I'm spending that much on a car I want it exactly the way I want it, and at that price what's a few more.... The only problem would be getting the back seat most likely.
> 
> I love how much speculation I'm doing at the moment. :laugh:


BTDT. Not again. I have $2,500 in the seats, and they're not even complete. There are no airbags. They are pristine otherwise, though.

I'd be exceedingly concerned about the condition of leather seats when shipped over in a crate from a salvage house. Europe has a lot of seat options we don't get, too, and I'd be inclined to consider all my options- even... cloth! 

If I'm being honest, my biggest gripe about the base sport seats has nothing at all to do with the seat itself; it's the clown-ass headrests that the US cars get. As Alexander has alluded, the seat profiles are roughly identical between the base and SS seats. But dat appendage... :facepalm:










This link possesses copious amounts of want.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> *This link possesses copious amounts of want.*



Yes please


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Dan,

are the headrests different in Europe?
I should check it out as I am going to Germany in less than two weeks.
Maybe a test drive as my friend works at the VW/Audi dealer ;-)

Alex


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I have not heard anything since they notified me about the delay arrival of the SS seats. If they cancel it all together, I'm not sure what I want to do.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Alexander said:


> Dan,
> 
> are the headrests different in Europe?
> I should check it out as I am going to Germany in less than two weeks.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

my dealer has no news either...:thumbdown:


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanks Dan.

Those are nicer. I will ask my friend to get a price on those.


Maybe this will be my souvenir from Germany ;-). I am sure I will find other parts too.

Alex


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Alexander said:


> Thanks Dan.
> 
> Those are nicer. I will ask my friend to get a price on those.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:

You need the European LED tail lamps with the amber turn signals, too, right?


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

I need E-Code LED headlights. Not sure about Amber tails...but maybe someone else wants those ;-)

Alex


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Alexander said:


> I need E-Code LED headlights. Not sure about Amber tails...but maybe someone else wants those ;-)
> 
> Alex


Mememe!

I may shoot you a PM when I get home. :thumbup:


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

No problem.

Alex


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Alexander said:


> Well I guess I am lucky to be in Canada ;-).
> I was looking for a new car for a while. As I need a 4 door there was 335i, CLA, Golf, A3. Too many 335s around, CLA 45 too expensive, Golf R no out until spring next year...
> Since I am a huge Audi fan I could not be happier that the S3 got announced and I was able to put the order in.


The A3 didnt handle well enough for me and I'm not a sportback fan so that just has left me with the 335i and the CLA which are both about $10k more than what I'm hoping the S3 will come in at. I don't mind the look of the CLA exterior because its unique but the 335i doesnt look mean or unique enough for me. On the flip side the 335i interior and things like heads up display and top and side view mirrors checks all my boxes where the CLAs interior looks a little cheap especially with that huge screen bezel. S3 is missing some of those features but I'm willing to overlook them for $10k less.

I got so desperate the other day trying to figure out my car plans that I actually looked at the 2015 Genesis which has an impressive feature list...for a Hyundai. That brand name still makes me shudder a little every time I say it.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

I love how I asked my dealer exactly a month ago about the delay and was told that they hadn't heard anything.. This while other members were getting calls/updates about the change to their order. They've have this new order guide in their hands and still haven't had the courtesy to reach out and let me know. Maybe it was because I had emphasized that I wouldn't order the car without the seats. :sly:


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

I started this thread to vent my frustrations about no SS seats but am slowly making my peace with this. Agree with several posters that the seats look structurally similar, but that quilting was very classy. Still looking for something to make the S3 a little different. Leaning towards a conservative daytona grey outside. Wondering about the red/black combination base sport seats inside. Too gaudy? That red is bright. But the red stitching looks cool. Not clear what the red inserts are made of. Some descriptions talk about velvet leather, which I assume is something akin to suede....

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Velvet leather, huh? The grainy potato phone photos AoA puts in their Product Info Book don't really show that, but I was hopeful that it would be velvet leather. I'll see if I can find a photo.

I also didn't think we'd see contrast stitching as the super sport seat option has been called out specifically with mention of contrast stitching, whereas the magma and titanium options have not. That, too, would improve the acceptability of those seats to me.

Edit for photo:










It really just looks like alcantara to me, but maybe it is leather.


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

If it's a suede texture, that's actually kinda nice. I thought it was just brightly colored smooth leather with the same texture as the rest of the seat. Every picture I've seen of the base S3 seats has contrast stitching too. The giant chunks of bright color still look really tacky to me though. Maybe it will look ok with grey highlights (if that's even an option).


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Grey is an option, according to the most recent book I've seen.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Lpforte said:


> If it's a suede texture, that's actually kinda nice. I thought it was just brightly colored smooth leather with the same texture as the rest of the seat. Every picture I've seen of the base S3 seats has contrast stitching too. The giant chunks of bright color still look really tacky to me though. Maybe it will look ok with grey highlights (if that's even an option).


the velvet is probably alcantara, which is what Audi uses for the same texture on the S4 seats. I would not get the grey alcantara or leather insets. The grey leather wears poorly and the grey alcantara both wears poorly and stains easily.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

FractureCritical said:


> ...and the grey alcantara both wears poorly and stains easily.



You might be thinking of suede. Suede will absorb even the tiniest bit of oils and grease from your hands. 

Alcantara can be easily cleaned with light detergents. Also my alcantara in my previous GT3 and current R has held up very nicely. I mean I wouldnt try driving while eating fried chicken but it is very durable unlike suede.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

twenzel said:


> You might be thinking of suede. Suede will absorb even the tiniest bit of oils and grease from your hands.
> 
> Alcantara can be easily cleaned with light detergents. Also my alcantara in my previous GT3 and current R has held up very nicely. I mean I wouldnt try driving while eating fried chicken but it is very durable unlike suede.


hey, all I know is that my dealer showed me a CPO S4 with grey alcantara inserts and I wasn't impressed with the durability. maybe the DSPO was just a dirty dude.


----------



## Tintin78 (May 14, 2014)

audi_s_three said:


> I started this thread to vent my frustrations about no SS seats but am slowly making my peace with this. Agree with several posters that the seats look structurally similar, but that quilting was very classy. Still looking for something to make the S3 a little different. Leaning towards a conservative daytona grey outside. Wondering about the red/black combination base sport seats inside. Too gaudy? That red is bright. But the red stitching looks cool. Not clear what the red inserts are made of. Some descriptions talk about velvet leather, which I assume is something akin to suede....
> 
> Any thoughts?


I personally opted for the black. In my mind it's all about the subtlety with this car as it's a,"wolf in sheep's clothing".


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Tintin78 said:


> I personally opted for the black. In my mind it's all about the subtly with this car as it's a,"wolf in sheep's clothing".


No contrast stitching with the black?


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

can some one do a write up on all the options // inserts // stitching on the sport seats etc .....

this seats is just too sexy not to have. but i wish audi have official word on whether its delayed or not coming here at all :banghead:


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

just came back from the dealer after ordering my S3 in Canada.

Word on the Supersport seats is that they ran into a safety issue with the seats on testing and that is why they were withdrawn. Audi has asked to retest the seats. Based on the results of the retest they may be reinstated as an option.

The base S3 seats are the same as the A3 S-line seats and slightly wider but slightly less bolstered than the previous model A3 S-line seats (I am trading in a 2007 S-line Sportback). The seata cushion is also extendable. The S-line sport seats do not get contrasting stitching but I understand that the S3 versions will. Compared to the European models, the regular S3 seats come with a leather covered centre console with contrasting stitching, but no leather covered door armrests or knee bolsters (Europe only). I ordered the contrasting red/black leather seats (no cost option) but note that the red is Magma red, not the really bright Parade red shown on some of the S3 youtube reviews.

I understand that the door panels on this option are not red, just parts of the seat back, and that the contrasting stitching is done in red.

Overall I am still disappointed that the supersport seats are not available now, and I am a bit miffed that the base seats are not a little better, but I wasnt willing to wait around for maybe, possibly available by year end.

I did sit in an S4 and do envy their sport seats - really quite a step up, but it is an older car than gives up so much elsewhere and I do like the compactness and nimble nature of A3/S3.

Happy with my order, but sometimes I wish I lived in Germany. Will do so even more once I get the car and want to drive it at outrageous speeds.

Hope this helps


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

audi_s_three said:


> just came back from the dealer after ordering my S3 in Canada.
> 
> Word on the Supersport seats is that they ran into a safety issue with the seats on testing and that is why they were withdrawn. Audi has asked to retest the seats. Based on the results of the retest they may be reinstated as an option.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that info, if it's true I'll feel a lot better. Contrast stitching will make a big difference visually.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

audi_s_three said:


> I did sit in an S4 and do envy their sport seats - really quite a step up, but it is an older car than gives up so much elsewhere and I do like the compactness and nimble nature of A3/S3.


just curious what you felt the S4 gives up elsewhere?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Thanks for that info, if it's true I'll feel a lot better. Contrast stitching will make a big difference visually.


The explanation I just received from one source is that the contrast stitching is "implied" in the order guide. Apparently a two-color seat option automatically means that the stitching will be contrasting, so that's why it's specified on the black/black and not the black/red or black/grey. I'm good with that.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> The explanation I just received from one source is that the contrast stitching is "implied" in the order guide. Apparently a two-color seat option automatically means that the stitching will be contrasting, so that's why it's specified on the black/black and not the black/red or black/grey. I'm good with that.


Good to know, thanks. That may just get me to play it safe with black on black... The silver stitching will be enough for me I think. Just waaay too afraid of getting sick of colored inserts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

soo do we know which headrest were getting on the s3 ?


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

Maitre Absolut said:


> just curious what you felt the S4 gives up elsewhere?


The short answer is that the S4 feels big to me. You sit more behind rather than over the enormous dash. It is slower than the s3. And it will be replaced soon. Even the moderately equiped 2013 used one was going to cost 3k more than a loaded new s3. 

The long answer is that despite being a Canadian I learned to drive in the late 1970s in Rome driving a lime green 1975 fiat 128 sport coupe. It was a great car for urban driving warfare. Perfect for that cut and thrust style of driving where you are always trying to beat the next guy to the opening in traffic. So I have always loved small agile cars and every car I have owned has been an attempt to recreate that feeling - a 1978 rabbit. A 1986 civic 1500s. A 1996 Saab 900 turbo. And a 2007 audi a3 s-line. To me the audi s4 felt so much bigger than what I like. While I am sure it is fast and powerful and refined. I am not sure it you could call it nimble. But those seats were awesome.


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

T1no said:


> soo do we know which headrest were getting on the s3 ?


The sh*tty one. Kinds flat looking. does not craddle the head like the European version.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

audi_s_three said:


> The sh*tty one. Kinds flat looking. does not craddle the head like the European version.


Yep. With the tacky-ass appendage on the back of them. :banghead:


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Yep. With the tacky-ass appendage on the back of them. :banghead:


gross. that boxy looking thing doesn't look like its belongs there.

another reason to wait for ss seats and if that doesnt come before jan. then golf R ahhhhhh audi facepalm


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

I have to imagine it shouldn't be hard to purchase Euro headrests on eBay or something right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

They won't be cheap.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

To further confuse things, this is from Audi's literature (the long binder with the color chips). This crossed my mind before but dismissed it... could this launch be so disorganized that we're somehow getting the diamond stitching by default? There's no way. The seat code is XG which directly translates to plain black leather seats in all other markets. I'd be pissed if I was uniformed and assumed the car came with quilted sport seats based on the marketing and in-house literature:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Chimera said:


> To further confuse things, this is from Audi's literature (the long binder with the color chips). This crossed my mind before but dismissed it... could this launch be so disorganized that we're somehow getting the diamond stitching by default? There's no way. The seat code is XG which directly translates to plain black leather seats in all other markets. I'd be pissed if I was uniformed and assumed the car came with quilted sport seats based on the marketing and in-house literature:


You know what....you could be right. The way the internal guide read today when I was placing my order...you could definitely interpret it that way. Why would they point out contrast silver stitching otherwise? The s-line sport seats don't have contrast stitching that I'm aware of...would they change just the threads based on whether it was going in an S3 or A3? 

Here's a thought...what if we're getting regular sport seats..per the regulation issue..but with quilt pattern for the inserts instead of colors? Thinking out loud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I'd be down with it. It's the XG seat code that seems to blow the theory, though (in Canadian and European guides it's a black sport seat). Are there any examples where a code equals different options (however slight)?

The photo above also indicates Napa across all three, but maybe this isn't new.


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Hopefully this is helpful*


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> To further confuse things, this is from Audi's literature (the long binder with the color chips). This crossed my mind before but dismissed it... could this launch be so disorganized that we're somehow getting the diamond stitching by default? There's no way. The seat code is XG which directly translates to plain black leather seats in all other markets. I'd be pissed if I was uniformed and assumed the car came with quilted sport seats based on the marketing and in-house literature:


What the actual F?! How confusing!

I'm glad to see it mentions fine nappa, but not sure what to believe right now. I have to imagine the image of diamond stitching is a mistake.

As far as calling out the stitching color on the all-black seats, I was told that a] all S cars get contrast stitching and b] the default assumption on a two-color seat is that contrast stitching is standard, meaning no need to specifically mention it. You and I can't really read between the lines like that, but an Audi brand specialist can. I guess they never intend for these order guides to be disseminated on the web like this, but damn... adjust with the times and add additional clarification.

I'm not sure I've ever looked forward to Monday this much before. But there isn't anyone in Herndon to address my questions before then, so... c'mon Monday. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm glad to see it mentions fine nappa, but not sure what to believe right now. I have to imagine the image of diamond stitching is a mistake.


Given the interior colors picture guide, video at NA car show (see 52 seconds says nappa), my take/guess/assertion is:

_Only_ option on S3 is fine nappa leather. The code is the same, but the seats coverings are indeed different. The XG code "w/dark silver stitching" for the S3 does have the diamond pattern.

Adding to the confusing part: On the Jan PIB page 25, the low resolution image of the sport seat I cannot tell if there is the diamond pattern or not. It looks like no, but then you can see there seems to be slight contrast difference. The lines are just blurred if they are there.

Anyway, I hope I am right, I like the diamond stitching. However indeed if you thought pure black, it would be a surprise.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Stitching is up in the air I agree, but I'll guarantee it's Nappa.

I'll confirm this week when I take a spin in my dealer's first S-line that they're getting in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Extended nappa? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha, ah I see where you're going...

Didn't I see somewhere in here a mention that the console armrest will be leather covered for our market while the Euro ones aren't? If that's true I'd think that'd be the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> What the actual F?! How confusing!
> 
> I'm glad to see it mentions fine nappa, but not sure what to believe right now. I have to imagine the image of diamond stitching is a mistake.
> 
> ...


My sales consultant got back to me a little bit ago; she's hearing that the base seats are "leather seating surfaces," which points to partial milano leather (like all A3s) rather than full nappa, as referenced in the color chip book posted on Saturday. She's also still being told that super sport seats are tentatively scheduled to be offered with a BW45 SOP.

This all means that I'm not buying an S3 at this time, sadly. All of this waiting, and now I'm on the sidelines watching the rest of you order your cars and get your build sheets, all because I'm stubborn. I'll take the base sport seats, but I won't take milano leather. That's the maximum concession I'll make- base sport seats in fine nappa trim. I'll still be giving up the extended leather, which I feel goes a long way to making the interior feel "right." Ultimately, I want the super sport seats. If I wait until the first week of October or so and hear that they've canceled super sport seats altogether (still not out of the question), but still have not upgraded the base seats to fine nappa leather, I'm not sure what I'll do. At this point, my hope is that I will have cooled enough that I can just say "that's it, I'm done" and walk away. It may be silly to most of you, but it's important to me. I've had to do seat swaps in both of my prior cars to put proper seats in them. I refuse to do that in this car- and I shouldn't have to do it in this car. The prior two cars, combined, only slightly exceed the sticker price of the S3. I don't think my expectation is at all unreasonable.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> My sales consultant got back to me a little bit ago; she's hearing that the base seats are "leather seating surfaces," which points to partial milano leather (like all A3s) rather than full nappa, as referenced in the color chip book posted on Saturday. She's also still being told that super sport seats are tentatively scheduled to be offered with a BW45 SOP.
> 
> This all means that I'm not buying an S3 at this time, sadly. All of this waiting, and now I'm on the sidelines watching the rest of you order your cars and get your build sheets, all because I'm stubborn. I'll take the base sport seats, but I won't take milano leather. That's the maximum concession I'll make- base sport seats in fine nappa trim. I'll still be giving up the extended leather, which I feel goes a long way to making the interior feel "right." Ultimately, I want the super sport seats. If I wait until the first week of October or so and hear that they've canceled super sport seats altogether (still not out of the question), but still have not upgraded the base seats to fine nappa leather, I'm not sure what I'll do. At this point, my hope is that I will have cooled enough that I can just say "that's it, I'm done" and walk away. It may be silly to most of you, but it's important to me. I've had to do seat swaps in both of my prior cars to put proper seats in them. I refuse to do that in this car- and I shouldn't have to do it in this car. The prior two cars, combined, only slightly exceed the sticker price of the S3. I don't think my expectation is at all unreasonable.


While I agree with you, I guess I just am not as much of a stickler on that. I think part of it is that my wife's Q5 is milano leather, and it was $42k out the door, and I'm fine with it. I just find it hard to understand that they wouldn't do Nappa on these things. But like I said in another thread, I'm going to check out a Prestige s-line A3 this week and see what's going on in the interior.

Also, I'm starting to realize we're paying for the power train and all the advanced technology, while still having a really nice interior. Is it the most outstanding interior that we could have based on their teasing? No. But with sitting in a $41k A3 in the dealer when I was placing my order, I can't really complain about what we're getting. To me the pricing is still in line with what we're getting. Is it as great of a value as we thought it would be when all we had were rumors? No. But it's still a good value compared to what you get/pay from competitors.

Definitely not trying to sway you though, we all have our own thoughts and I respect it. You've got to have a line in the sand at some point. Just giving my perspective. :beer:


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

I'm with Brian on this one. To have your top level model with nothing better in the interior than your entry level stripper - that, to me, doesn't fly.

I'd be pretty irritated too, if I'd waited as long as he has for this roll out only to have to wait another 4 months to see if they cough it up.

Yet another botching of the roll out on the car...


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> My sales consultant got back to me a little bit ago; she's hearing that the base seats are "leather seating surfaces," which points to partial milano leather (like all A3s) rather than full nappa, as referenced in the color chip book posted on Saturday. She's also still being told that super sport seats are tentatively scheduled to be offered with a BW45 SOP.
> 
> This all means that I'm not buying an S3 at this time, sadly. All of this waiting, and now I'm on the sidelines watching the rest of you order your cars and get your build sheets, all because I'm stubborn. I'll take the base sport seats, but I won't take milano leather. That's the maximum concession I'll make- base sport seats in fine nappa trim. I'll still be giving up the extended leather, which I feel goes a long way to making the interior feel "right." Ultimately, I want the super sport seats. If I wait until the first week of October or so and hear that they've canceled super sport seats altogether (still not out of the question), but still have not upgraded the base seats to fine nappa leather, I'm not sure what I'll do. At this point, my hope is that I will have cooled enough that I can just say "that's it, I'm done" and walk away. It may be silly to most of you, but it's important to me. I've had to do seat swaps in both of my prior cars to put proper seats in them. I refuse to do that in this car- and I shouldn't have to do it in this car. The prior two cars, combined, only slightly exceed the sticker price of the S3. I don't think my expectation is at all unreasonable.


:thumbup: yeee im pretty much sport seats or golf R LOL
at that price point it would be too much for me to not get what i want.
but i will wait till i can see some dealer spec car with the base seats and those fat boxy headrest and decide if i want it. waiting again :cries:
in the meantime rollin in my hyundai veloster LOL


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> At this point, my hope is that I will have cooled enough that I can just say "that's it, I'm done" and walk away.


Good...good....


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

So if I were to go in and order an S3, flip to the interior sample page and say "oh, looks like we have 3 interior color choices for the seats... I don't want red or grey so let's do the "black fine Nappa leather with Silver contrast diamond stitching" and the car arrives with Milano leather with non-diamond stitching, what recourse does one have? Or would one get notified of the delayed availability and the build would get held up?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Chimera said:


> So if I were to go in and order an S3, flip to the interior sample page and say "oh, looks like we have 3 interior color choices for the seats... I don't want red or grey so let's do the "black fine Nappa leather with Silver contrast diamond stitching" and the car arrives with Milano leather with non-diamond stitching, what recourse does one have? Or would one get notified of the delayed availability and the build would get held up?


I'm personally not concerned. My salesman and the dealer are very stand up, he said multiple times that if the car does not come as advertised or there is something wrong with it, we won't hold you to it and you can walk. 

"We'd have no problem selling this car on the lot. We take the deposit for people who do ridiculous color options and then flake."


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> So if I were to go in and order an S3, flip to the interior sample page and say "oh, looks like we have 3 interior color choices for the seats... I don't want red or grey so let's do the "black fine Nappa leather with Silver contrast diamond stitching" and the car arrives with Milano leather with non-diamond stitching, what recourse does one have? Or would one get notified of the delayed availability and the build would get held up?


I imagine you could walk. Due to what I'm planning to order if I find just cause to believe the base sport seats will be finished in nappa leather, I'll not really have the ability to walk away over something like seat material.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Chimera said:


> So if I were to go in and order an S3, flip to the interior sample page and say "oh, looks like we have 3 interior color choices for the seats... I don't want red or grey so let's do the "black fine Nappa leather with Silver contrast diamond stitching" and the car arrives with Milano leather with non-diamond stitching, what recourse does one have? Or would one get notified of the delayed availability and the build would get held up?


This exact thing happened to my car with the wheels. The internal Audi system had erroneously (gasp, no way!) listed my car as coming with the typical Titanium Package 5 arm Rotor wheel, which is what I wanted. However, I had seen all the pictures of the US spec S-line competition package with the 5 spoke anthracite peeler wheels, and mentioned that to the salesman, who told me "Well this is what is listed in the system"

Long story short, car showed up, had the anthracite wheels in conflict with what was listed in the system. As I had no deposit down, I was free to walk. Needless to say, I took the car anyway.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> My sales consultant got back to me a little bit ago; she's hearing that the base seats are "leather seating surfaces," which points to partial milano leather (like all A3s) rather than full nappa, as referenced in the color chip book posted on Saturday. She's also still being told that super sport seats are tentatively scheduled to be offered with a BW45 SOP.


I asked my dealer today about this and this is what he had to say. I'll let you know if he gets a different response from AoA. He also told me I can walk if it shows up and I don't like it and I'll get my deposit back. I think the quote was "we can sell this car in about 20 seconds if you dont want it." 



> Ipod comes standard w/ advanced tech - leather is going to be full nappa, milano only comes with the comfort seat. Leather is going to be fine nappa a la S4.
> 
> Emailed AoA - response times vary, might be a day or two.






xanlith said:


> Beyond the super sport seats which are being reported as only being available for build week 45 there is a lot of confusion as to what leather we get in the S3. Some documents are saying fine Nappa while others are saying Milano. While I can do without the super sport seats especially if they delay my order, I really wouldn't be very happy paying this much and getting cheap hard leather seats. If you can get clarification from AoA on that it sure would put my mind at ease. I realize many of these things will become clearer in a few weeks as the website catches up with the pre-orders but advanced warning would be nice.
> 
> On another note if it comes up when you are entering my order, I'd like the following iPod cable.  Yeah I'm probably a pain in the ass but I figure it's better to communicate upfront to avoid disappointment on delivery.
> 
> 4F0 051 510 AF - Video (as AD above) and additional MMI to USB connection cable


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Thanks. I'm hopeful that he's at least partially correct. I can say with almost absolute certainty that the A3 sport seats are finished in milano/leatherette upholstery. The grain in the photos below just isn't representative of fine nappa leather. Nappa is much, much smoother.



















I have a case open with Audi and have submitted Chimera's photo with my inquiry. We'll see what they come back with...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> I'm with Brian on this one. To have your top level model with nothing better in the interior than your entry level stripper - that, to me, doesn't fly.
> 
> I'd be pretty irritated too, if I'd waited as long as he has for this roll out only to have to wait another 4 months to see if they cough it up.
> 
> Yet another botching of the roll out on the car...


Thanks. Yeah, I'm a bit disappointed but not overly upset. As a sad testament to the opinion I have of Audi lately, I expected this. That's not what a luxury marque with an aspriational product should want to hear, but it's where I am.



T1no said:


> :thumbup: yeee im pretty much sport seats or golf R LOL
> at that price point it would be too much for me to not get what i want.
> but i will wait till i can see some dealer spec car with the base seats and those fat boxy headrest and decide if i want it. waiting again :cries:
> in the meantime rollin in my hyundai veloster LOL


The Golf R will at least have proper bolsters, though based on the GTI, the seat just feels wider than the A3 sport seat/ base S3 sport seat.



ChrisFu said:


> Good...good....


 :laugh:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So I poked my salesman with the seat question when I asked him to add the Advanced Technology Package, and unfortunately it didn't help at all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Thanks anyway. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So I posted this in my S3 thread which I created, but feel like it's relevant here and people are probably more likely to see it with this title... I received my order email from Audi and it specifically calls out *black seats with diamond stitching* as my interior. Yay confusion!


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Are serious? did you sepcify that you wanted the SS seats? or could this be diamond stitching on the base seats? 

my dealer hasn't been very helpul at all...he keeps saying that they won't get more info until 6 weeks before delievery


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Zorro83 said:


> Are serious? did you sepcify that you wanted the SS seats? or could this be diamond stitching on the base seats?
> 
> my dealer hasn't been very helpul at all...he keeps saying that they won't get more info until 6 weeks before delievery


Reference post #74 in this thread. If you don't see a photo, maybe you're behind a firewall like me. :banghead:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Zorro83 said:


> Are serious? did you sepcify that you wanted the SS seats? or could this be diamond stitching on the base seats?
> 
> my dealer hasn't been very helpul at all...he keeps saying that they won't get more info until 6 weeks before delievery


There was no option for Super Sports when I ordered, it was listed in a product book but didn't have a code attached. What's confusing is I assume I ordered the sport seats with silver stitching...I guess the question is, does that mean that the black sport seat with silver stitching actually mean diamond stitch.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

In Canada

The revised availability of the super sport seat is now calendar week 45 production (November


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

steve111b said:


> In Canada
> 
> The revised availability of the super sport seat is now calendar week 45 production (November


Hmm....maybe I will call my dealer. September-November is not that long.

Alex


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Alexander said:


> Hmm....maybe I will call my dealer. September-November is not that long.
> 
> Alex


September delivery vs. November build... 

Realistically, you're probably looking at more like 12-15 weeks between build dates on the super sport seats, if I had to guess. I wouldn't expect to see a super sport seat car ready for delivery in North America until the first week of December at the absolute earliest.

Merry Christmas, IMO.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

why dont they just make the super sport seats standard like the rest of the line up s4/s5/s6/s7 dont they all have that integrated headrest ss seats standard :banghead:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

T1no said:


> why dont they just make the super sport seats standard like the rest of the line up s4/s5/s6/s7 dont they all have that integrated headrest ss seats standard :banghead:


That's where I am (was?) on it. The A4 has three seat options- a "comfort" seat, a sport seat, and the S4 "super sport" style seat. With the A3 being a volume car for Audi, and the amount of time they've had to attain the certs, I'm still bewildered about the current quandary. It reeks of someone dropping the ball.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Don't know if this helps but this is what I ordered on my S3 - Interior: S Sports Seats, front 4QP Fine Nappa black (XG)

Please note I am not in the US but maybe it will be similar


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

US will have the base leather on the base sport seats- no nappa. Nappa will come later on the SS seats, which are still in the cards. I should know more in about two weeks re: MY15 availability of SS seats.

The delay is a cert issue, for what it's worth.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> US will have the base leather on the base sport seats- no nappa. Nappa will come later on the SS seats, which are still in the cards. I should know more in about two weeks re: MY15 availability of SS seats.
> 
> The delay is a cert issue, for what it's worth.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Ugly and promising all rolled into one.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Ugly and promising all rolled into one.


Yep. I'm not nearly as down as I was with the uncertainty lingering. It's still not guaranteed, but I'm feeling pretty good. Another six months won't kill me.

Roll with it, and it'll happen how it happens. I do, however, reserve the right to retract this when I see all of you on the road in your S3s in a couple months. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Yep. I'm not nearly as down as I was with the uncertainty lingering. It's still not guaranteed, but I'm feeling pretty good. Another six months won't kill me.
> 
> Roll with it, and it'll happen how it happens. I do, however, reserve the right to retract this when I see all of you on the road in your S3s in a couple months.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Look at the bright side Dan, you will probably not see me on the road in my S3


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> US will have the base leather on the base sport seats- no nappa. Nappa will come later on the SS seats, which are still in the cards. I should know more in about two weeks re: MY15 availability of SS seats.


:laugh:

So what makes you think this info is any more reliable than anything else you have heard?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> US will have the base leather on the base sport seats- no nappa. Nappa will come later on the SS seats, which are still in the cards. I should know more in about two weeks re: MY15 availability of SS seats.
> 
> The delay is a cert issue, for what it's worth.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I'm curious as well who you're talking to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

So wait we get crappy leather? I'm about to pull my order if we aren't getting Nappa like my sales guy told me. Im currently in Nappa and I'm not going back. I'll put up with no diamond stitching and no stick but I hit my breaking point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> :laugh:
> 
> So what makes you think this info is any more reliable than anything else you have heard?


You all thought I was blowing smoke when I said I was going straight to Keogh's inbox, huh? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Xanlith said:


> So wait we get crappy leather? I'm about to pull my order if we aren't getting Nappa like my sales guy told me. Im currently in Nappa and I'm not going back. I'll put up with no diamond stitching and no stick but I hit my breaking point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should have something a bit more concrete on the SS availability in a couple weeks. May want to hold back...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Not related to the SS Seats but I thought this adds comedic value to the matter.

Got this on Wed.


> Now is the time to find out why more people are coming to Audi than ever before.1 The Summer of Audi Event will come to an end on September 3, 2014, so visit your Audi dealer today for more information and to schedule a test-drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got this today. :screwy::banghead:



> Dear valued Audi Canada customers and enthusiasts,
> 
> On Wednesday, June 25th you may have received an email relating to a "Summer of Audi" retail campaign. This email was sent to you in error. The offer is not available in your geographic region. We sincerely apologize for any confusion or inconvenience it may have caused.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

What's in two weeks, the dealer trainings in Colorado or whatever? At this point I'm more interested in Black Optics availability. No US orders have been placed yet (just deposits taken), so nothings written in stone yet for buyers. So S3 seats at this point will have the S3 logo stamped on non-nappa sport seats or will they just have "generic" sport seats with no logo? Doesn't make sense and may cause concern with buyers expecting otherwise based on the product literature used to slot their build.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

MMMMMMMM... not s3 but :dROOL:

yep i want that. must have


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Chimera said:


> What's in two weeks, the dealer trainings in Colorado or whatever? At this point I'm more interested in Black Optics availability. No US orders have been placed yet (just deposits taken), so nothings written in stone yet for buyers. So S3 seats at this point will have the S3 logo stamped on non-nappa sport seats or will they just have "generic" sport seats with no logo? Doesn't make sense and may cause concern with buyers expecting otherwise based on the product literature used to slot their build.


That's not entirely true. Orders have been placed, and deposits taken. I chose the XG code for my seats, which is black leather with silver stitching. If there's any confusion, its on Audi's part. But that's a major issue for them, as they are taking orders with the release of the order guide a week ago or so. It is still in their order bank without a build week assigned, but from a customer perspective it is ordered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

I guess my stance is the correct leather for a 50k car is Nappa. I don't want the SS seats since they aren't power but I do want better seats than an A3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Xanlith said:


> I guess my stance is the correct leather for a 50k car is Nappa. I don't want the SS seats since they aren't power but I do want better seats than an A3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Just to confirm, the Super Sport seats are completely manual adjust aside from the electronic lumbar adjustment?


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

rex_racer said:


> Just to confirm, the Super Sport seats are completely manual adjust aside from the electronic lumbar adjustment?


Correct


----------



## Rickards12 (Jun 19, 2014)

VeeDubDriver said:


>


Interesting that this picture omits Daytona Gray (6Y6Y), which is the colour I ordered for my S3. Being in Canada, I wonder if we get different colours or if I'll need to order a different one?

Can anyone in Canada who ordered an S3 confirm if they saw this colour on the order sheet? I'm going to email my sales rep tomorrow and find out if it's still available.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Daytona Grey hasn't ever been an option on the US cars; don't let that image discourage you. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

qtroCUB said:


> Correct


Will the Super Sport Seats at least be heated? Or is that only standard for the factory seats? (Wish I remembered where the US order guide was)


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yes, they will be heated if we get them.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

I live in Toronto. I have a Daytona Grey S3 on order. It is available here on A3 s-line and S3 cars. Great colour. There is an RS7 and an RS5 in my neighbourhood, both in Daytona Grey, so you are keeping good company. Both look really sharp in an understated way. IMO it is the best S3 colour if you dont want to stand out. Sepang Blue if you do.


----------



## Rickards12 (Jun 19, 2014)

audi_s_three said:


> I live in Toronto. I have a Daytona Grey S3 on order. It is available here on A3 s-line and S3 cars. Great colour. There is an RS7 and an RS5 in my neighbourhood, both in Daytona Grey, so you are keeping good company. Both look really sharp in an understated way. IMO it is the best S3 colour if you dont want to stand out. Sepang Blue if you do.


Thanks for the confirmation! It's my favorite colour for the exact reasons you stated - especially for not standing out, and it's the closest to black I'll ever have in a car.

I'm impressed that they would offer this colour in Canada and not in the States. Guess they figure we Canadians love grey more than Americans for some reason.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Is it safe to assume that if the new Sport Package cars featuring the 15mm lowering and sport seats receive Nappa leather, that the base seats in the S3 will receive them as well?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

rex_racer said:


> Is it safe to assume that if the new Sport Package cars featuring the 15mm lowering and sport seats receive Nappa leather, that the base seats in the S3 will receive them as well?


Where did you get that? The order guide doesn't state that the sport package comes with nappa leather. With what Audi charges for nappa on the S4, I'd say there's no reason to think the A3 will see nappa leather as part of the $800 WQB-code sport package.

The information I've received leads me to say that a safe assumption is that nappa leather will only come with the super sport seats- if we get them. If not, I sort of expect that they may revisit the availability of nappa leather on the base sport seats. I should make clear that the first part is based on what I've been told, and the second part is based on my own guess. 

I'm hoping I hear back on the SS seats in the next week or so.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

No basis to that, just trying to figure out what to keep my eyes out for as the updated sport packages are rolling in to our lots next week.

Hoping you'll hear back from your contact sooner rather than later.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

So my dealer got a response from Audi Product Development.

"Only S-sport seats will be available with Nappa"

He also said S-sport is still N/A at this time.

So I guess the next question is how expensive it would be to retrofit the S-sport seats after the fact.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Xanlith said:


> So my dealer got a response from Audi Product Development.
> 
> "Only S-sport seats will be available with Nappa"
> 
> ...


At least the answers are getting more consistent, though I do wonder if your indirect source just happens to be close to where my answer came from. 

As for price, pepper your angus.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A3-S3-...555120956?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item3a91da873c

That seller at least will ship to the US; in the past, I've had to deal with an intermediary on the German side to receive the shipment and containerize it for US importing. I'll put it this way... I have about $2,400 in a set of seats for which I paid south of $1,500 four years ago. And by the way, that may also leave you without front seat airbags due to regulations or some such.

What you're looking at above is probably a $5,000 proposition _easy_, and you're getting used product at that; gently used, perhaps, as a lot of this comes from corporate test units, but used nonetheless.


----------



## Audiusa (Jun 20, 2014)

*Seats*

Thanks for the great information everyone - so my summary understanding is that for someone like myself who has a lease ending in September I would have to order a car now and would get standard sport seats in Milano Leather. No other real choice really for the S3 under this timeline correct???

My dealer is saying the S3 seats are not ones used for the A3 so what do they look like exactly - anyone have good images of what we will get?

This is disappointing in that you have an optioned 50K car with unknown seats and finish - I am currently in a S4 that was not that much more and got powered sport seats and nappa leather. Maybe the S3 is not the best car to transition to from a 2012 S4.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Audiusa said:


> Thanks for the great information everyone - so my summary understanding is that for someone like myself who has a lease ending in September I would have to order a car now and would get standard sport seats in Milano Leather. No other real choice really for the S3 under this timeline correct???
> 
> My dealer is saying the S3 seats are not ones used for the A3 so what do they look like exactly - anyone have good images of what we will get?
> 
> This is disappointing in that you have an optioned 50K car with unknown seats and finish - I am currently in a S4 that was not that much more and got powered sport seats and nappa leather. *Maybe the S3 is not the best car to transition to from a 2012 S4.*


Sadly, it seems that way. That shouldn't be the case. If ever there were a shining example of uncompro... err, compromised nature of parts of this release, this is it.

All reliable indications are that the sport seats we will see in the early cars are, in fact, what you'll get in a sport-equipped A3- just potentially with additional detail in the form of S3 embossing on the backrest. Whoopie.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Just put on a set of these and be done with it...










That said, my wife's cousin's husband just went to work for Katzkin...hmm...unfortunately they don't offer for Audi, but do for VW :banghead:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> That said, my *wife's cousin's husband* just went to work for Katzkin...hmm...unfortunately they don't offer for Audi, but do for VW :banghead:


:sly: You made that up. :bs:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The SS upgrade is still a "go" for the US. The timeline may be a bit more protracted than we took the liberty to assume based on the 45/14 SOP that we'd heard rumored from Canada (I'll come back to Canada in a minute)- but there's no reason to believe it's going to drag out to a MY16 cutover. Our expectations of the SS seat package are roughly in line with what I understand we'll be getting- full fine nappa upholstery, with contrast diamond stitching, with the finish extending onto the door armrests, knee bolsters, and center console armrest. I had been banking on a cost of $1,500 or so in my personal budgeting for the car; I'm hearing I may not be far off.

This is probably a good place to say that I expressed gratitude on the behalf of all of us for the power folding mirrors. I've learned that, without the persistence of a certain person, Audi AG would have lopped those off our cars. 

A couple other things...

The standard S3 sport seats will carry the S3 embossing and contrast stitching as a means of differentiation from the A3. The contrast leather color option, as I understand it, will be the standard leather rather than that velvet leather stuff (Europe and elsewhere).

The upside, I suppose, is that I can probably get by without putting my winter wheels and tires on my new S3 when it finally arrives. Trying to keep that glass half full...

Canada? Wish I could offer relative certainty for you, but what I'm learning is in US terms rather than NA terms. Reading between the lines, though, I think there's good reason to believe that the certs being obtained for the US will be applicable to NA. These seats may well have been on the way out before they even arrived for NA, but there has been a concerted effort by AoA to, mmm... _persuade_ the decision makers in Germany to invest in this initiative for the US market. It's a go; it's now just a matter of waiting for it to tick all the check boxes. As frustrating as it is to wait *another* seven months, I'm going to do it. It'll probably still be here before BMW manages to put out formidable competition in the form of an M235iGC. :laugh:


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> Canada? Wish I could offer relative certainty for you, but what I'm learning is in US terms rather than NA terms. Reading between the lines, though, I think there's good reason to believe that the certs being obtained for the US will be applicable to NA. These seats may well have been on the way out before they even arrived for NA, but there has been a concerted effort by AoA to, mmm... _persuade_ the decision makers in Germany to invest in this initiative for the US market. It's a go; it's now just a matter of waiting for it to tick all the check boxes. As frustrating as it is to wait *another* seven months, I'm going to do it. It'll probably still be here before BMW manages to put out formidable competition in the form of an M235iGC. :laugh:


:thumbup: for the good information.

I just spoke with my dealer (Toronto area) about the delay. I was informed that the issue has to do with crash standards.. 

The _bad_ news is that they confirmed week 45 availability. The _good_ news is that they were immediately able to place a second order for me, same spec (fully optioned), but this time with the SS seats; Audi removed them from my (and everyone else's) original order. 

The original order will remain as "sold", so I can at least have the opportunity to take the car if my patience runs out. It's the first car coming into the dealership, so it might be extra tempting just to take it and enjoy.


----------



## Tintin78 (May 14, 2014)

Rickards12 said:


> Interesting that this picture omits Daytona Gray (6Y6Y), which is the colour I ordered for my S3. Being in Canada, I wonder if we get different colours or if I'll need to order a different one?
> 
> Can anyone in Canada who ordered an S3 confirm if they saw this colour on the order sheet? I'm going to email my sales rep tomorrow and find out if it's still available.


Just wondering if you heard anything further on Daytona Gray. When I ordered in April it wasn't an option. Did you place your order more recently? Any words on Canadian production/delivery? Ten weeks since I ordered and no news to speak of.


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

Tintin78 said:


> Just wondering if you heard anything further on Daytona Gray. When I ordered in April it wasn't an option. Did you place your order more recently? Any words on Canadian production/delivery? Ten weeks since I ordered and no news to speak of.


I have ordered Daytona Grey (Gray? never quite sure) in Canada. It is an option for s-line A3s and S3s. When I ordered mine two weeks ago I was told it would be an early August build with delivery at the end of the month, give or take. Audi is supposed to send you a tracking link when your order is placed. If you did not get it I would ask your salesperson.


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

I have changed my mind. Assuming that Audi confirms that Canadian sport seats, like the US, are just the same as the S-line seats with a logo, I am going to roll the dice on timing and switch my order to SS seats. 

I have a 2007 A3 and while it is getting a little wonky and old it should get me through another six months if need be. This car was supposed to be a step up in every way - it certainly costs a bunch more. While the engine, mechanicals, and technology certainly are far superior, those S-line seats with a logo are nothing to write home about. They are less supportive and comfortable than the ones in my current car. Every other S model car has upgraded decent seats. Damned if I am going to settle for second rate seats if I dont have to. Hell, if Audi keeps me waiting long enough, I'll get to consider the X-drive version of the M235i.


----------



## Rickards12 (Jun 19, 2014)

Tintin78 said:


> Just wondering if you heard anything further on Daytona Gray. When I ordered in April it wasn't an option. Did you place your order more recently? Any words on Canadian production/delivery? Ten weeks since I ordered and no news to speak of.


Heard nothing from my guy yet, but I did check Audi.ca and you can select the colour on the A3 as long as you choose the S-line package. I placed my order a couple weeks ago and appended the Advanced Technology Package onto it yesterday. My contract states a delivery date of August 29th, but I'm taking that date with a grain of salt based off the lack of information of this car in Canada.

I may join audi_s_three and wait for SS seats if I don't hear much more information soon. My salesperson said it wouldn't be a problem if I backed out since they'd find a buyer in a second, so I'd hold it in for a couple more months.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

audi_s_three said:


> I have changed my mind. Assuming that Audi confirms that Canadian sport seats, like the US, are just the same as the S-line seats with a logo, I am going to roll the dice on timing and switch my order to SS seats.
> 
> I have a 2007 A3 and while it is getting a little wonky and old it should get me through another six months if need be. This car was supposed to be a step up in every way - it certainly costs a bunch more. While the engine, mechanicals, and technology certainly are far superior, those S-line seats with a logo are nothing to write home about. *They are less supportive and comfortable than the ones in my current car. Every other S model car has upgraded decent seats.* Damned if I am going to settle for second rate seats if I dont have to. Hell, if Audi keeps me waiting long enough, I'll get to consider the X-drive version of the M235i.


I'm exactly where you are right now, but I wanted to call out one thing. I've sat in both seats, and the SS seat is more of an aesthetic upgrade than anything. If it is shaped or bolstered any differently, it's not enough to call it a major difference. The look is just so much more upscale with the one-piece back, the stitching, and all of the accompanying extra leather, though.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> :sly: You made that up. :bs:


Nope - its true. Her first cousin's husband recently left a job at Mattel to move to Katzkin. Swear on a stack of S3 owners guides. :beer:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Nope - its true. Her first cousin's husband recently left a job at Mattel to move to Katzkin. Swear on a stack of S3 owners guides. :beer:


You may as well swear on unicorns. :laugh:


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

So it is done. I have changed my S3 order to SS seats and will take my chances on timing/safety approvals. Audi Canada has confirmed that the S3 base seats here are just the same as the S-line seats with a logo - no upgraded fine nappa leather for us.

As I reflect on all this, some of these compromises on std equipment (cheaper seats, no folding mirrors in Canada, no telescoping vents in the US) seem aimed at producing a lower priced car than what is sold in other markets. If I translate the cost of a loaded S3 in Australia, the UK, or Germany into Canadian dollars the car is far more expensive than the roughly $54K Canadian list price for mine. I know it is a competitive market but I am not sure why the brain trust at Audi thinks North American's wont pay up for true luxury.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

audi_s_three said:


> If I translate the cost of a loaded S3 in Australia, the UK, or Germany into Canadian dollars [...].


Don't. :laugh:

It's just not applicable- VAT and all that.


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

I take your point, but if I back out the 20% UK VAT, the same car still costs C$60K vs C$54K here - (options as similar as possible). 

My questions stands. North America is the world's largest market for high end automobiles. Per capita income is very similar to Europe but the distribution of that income is rather less equal, meaning there are more rich people who can afford high end cars in North America. Yet Audi wants to put a devalued high end product in its showrooms. Doesnt make sense to me. They strip out the premium finishes, disallow all the high end Audi Exclusiv stuff, and do silly things like screw around with the US air vents. WTF are they thinking...

Henry Ford said something like "you can have a model T in any colour as long as it is black". He did this to lower costs. Surely Audi would lower its costs if it did not dick around with a different option sheet for each national market. National differences may once have been meaningful, but now people travel all over the world. They see what options and choices are available in other countries, and they want those choices in their own market. This is particularly true of people buying luxury cars. 

Perhaps it is an organizational issue. Maybe the managements of each region have too much say in product development. But something is amiss.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

audi_s_three said:


> Perhaps it is an organizational issue. Maybe the managements of each region have too much say in product development. But something is amiss.


I think you've said all that matters right here. There are good people fighting the good fight in Herndon, but AoA still just doesn't have the power that they should given their volume position. While it doesn't explain the air vent head-scratcher, a lot of it comes down to the US safety requirements running counter to... most of the rest of the world. That's why we're not sitting on SS seats yet, at least.


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I think you've said all that matters right here. There are good people fighting the good fight in Herndon, but AoA still just doesn't have the power that they should given their volume position. While it doesn't explain the air vent head-scratcher, a lot of it comes down to the US safety requirements running counter to... most of the rest of the world. That's why we're not sitting on SS seats yet, at least.


And why we probably won't have things like matrix headlights for another decade. Gotta love when archaic regulations stifle innovation. I don't get why automakers don't lobby more often for changes to vehicle safety laws. I have to imagine having to put in special equipment for different countries, and not being able to offer certain high ends options is a huge drain on profit margins.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

Lpforte said:


> I don't get why automakers don't lobby more often for changes to vehicle safety laws.


This Winter I visited the Mercedes S Class simulator at the Toronto auto show. The car was positioned on jacks to simulate pitch and roll. There was a large screen in front with demonstrations of the latest safety systems (including llghting). The Mercedes people told me that they used the simulator to demonstrate the benefits of Mercedes new lighting system to the Canadian government, so that Cdn rules about lighting could be changed. Cdn rules do not allow headlights to be operated independently; left and right headlights must operate together.

Assuming officials agree to change the rules, I suspect it may take a long time to change the appropriate laws. The first problem is changing any law, which would likely mean that politicians would need to vote on any new rule. In Canada, that requires Federal politicians to amend the rules about selling a car and the Provincial politicians must change the Highway Traffic Act in each province. Don't hold your breath. 

What about the EU free trade deal that will lower the cost of an Audi and possibly allow savings because some rules could be harmonised. It was announced in 2013 and the only word I have heard is that officials in Canada and the EU have reached an impasse. Watch this space, when I hear something I will pass it on.


----------



## Wild4thenit3 (Jul 11, 2014)

*S3 ss seats*

Hey i joined this site just to take part in this thread, i have ordered my s3 today... I got it in sepang blue with mag ride and the sat nav... Didnt get the 19 inchers since i basically see it as more expensive winter tires(here in quebec were forced by law to have them) so il probs just end up slapping bbs mags on it anyways ive learned alot reading from this thread the salesman and i were both confused by this missing option but atleast i have awnsers... I am however only 4th on the list so atleast it gives me time to see it out if the ss seats will pull through if not il probs just go black with grey stitching i dont really want a red interior im past that phase...i am rather dissapointed to see so many sepangs ordered i was trying to be unique but anyways for anyone out there i guess your best bet is to do like me order it and have them note on the contract that u want the ss seats so atleast before they ahip the order they can check things out with u first.... I do rather the ss seats but i wont be dissapointed with the other ones either besides i cant complain the dealer let me have an awesome test drive of an r8 v10 plus on the highway and they are even letting me try out the rs7 tomorow definatly awesome...


----------



## Audiusa (Jun 20, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> I think you've said all that matters right here. There are good people fighting the good fight in Herndon, but AoA still just doesn't have the power that they should given their volume position. While it doesn't explain the air vent head-scratcher, a lot of it comes down to the US safety requirements running counter to... most of the rest of the world. That's why we're not sitting on SS seats yet, at least.


Can someone explain the air vent situation - I missed this somehwere. What's the deal? Sorry im behind on the issue.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm not really sure why people are concerned with other people having Sepang as well. I'd be willing to bet in my market I'll be one of 3-4 and I'll rarely see the others. Besides it's what I like and since I'm getting mine second and the first one is grey, all the other Sepangs will be copying me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild4thenit3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Well its not a concern its simply that i work hard to be able to afford this car the and i like being unique...im getting blue either way i just hope that the seats are made available there very nice all in all im still gonna have the only one at my base


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Since it's all but confirmed that the US is going to be getting the SS seats in the near future, does anyone know if that option will come with anything else (I'm hearing Nappa leather instead of basic for the interior) like leather dashboard, door cards, etc.?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Extended nappa with contrast stitching on the seats, door armrests, knee bolsters, and console lid.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Extended nappa with contrast stitching on the seats, door armrests, knee bolsters, and console lid.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I thought all of that was standard (aside from the Nappa)? So what do the current S3 prestige's get, plastic/rubber? I don't think I've ever even seen a picture of an S3 without leather lid, knee bolsters, etc.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Lpforte said:


> I thought all of that was standard (aside from the Nappa)? So what do the current S3 prestige's get, plastic/rubber? I don't think I've ever even seen a picture of an S3 without leather lid, knee bolsters, etc.


Yup. Non-stitched leatherette on the doors, and plain plastic knee bolsters. Any ol' A3 will be a good representation of this.

I think I'd heard that we may at least get contrast stitching on the console lid to match the seats on the base S3 seats, but we'll have to wait and see how they show up.


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Yup. Non-stitched leatherette on the doors, and plain plastic knee bolsters. Any ol' A3 will be a good representation of this.
> 
> I think I'd heard that we may at least get contrast stitching on the console lid to match the seats on the base S3 seats, but we'll have to wait and see how they show up.


Wow that's terrible. Good thing I didn't order a car yet. Every single s3 photo shows stitched leather in those spots. So do sline a3 promo pics. Seriously disappointed in audi. Why the hell would you strip basic luxury touches from a 50k car? I feel like AoA takes advantage of its strong sales and screws over its customers just for fun.


----------



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

According to the Audi configurator mobile app, the sports seats in the S3 will be made in fine nappa leather !


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Take that with a grain of salt. The swatch book said the same thing.

Do you have a link to the app?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

http://configurator.audi.ca/

The s3 was added today on the audi configurator, so I hope they updated their info on those seats to the correct specs


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Ah, Canuckistan. 

You all may be getting nappa leather on the base sport seat by default; I can't definitively say one way or the other. The intel I've gleaned is for the US market.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

And the confusion continues...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> And the confusion continues...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hah. Yeah, it's enough just to keep up with the US inconsistencies. The Great White North is on their own. 

They do at least acknowledge the Q3 on their website, though. AoA? Pssh!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Hah. Yeah, it's enough just to keep up with the US inconsistencies. The Great White North is on their own.
> 
> They do at least acknowledge the Q3 on their website, though. AoA? Pssh!


You know, that's something I was talking to a friend about the other day but forgot about. The Q3's supposed to be out late summer/early fall correct? It's nuts they haven't started advertising at all for it. Or even see American reviews popping up from car blogs (first drives, etc.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> You know, that's something I was talking to a friend about the other day but forgot about. The Q3's supposed to be out late summer/early fall correct? It's nuts they haven't started advertising at all for it. Or even see American reviews popping up from car blogs (first drives, etc.)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dunno. I asked my salesman friend locally last time I was in, and he just smiled. Still not really sure what that meant, but he did say that he believes Audi will move every one of them with little to no effort.


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

A little more detail on the Canadian S3 seats.

Yes the website now shows the S3 in the configurator. It also says the S3 will get fine Nappa leather seats. But the S-line A3 does not. Fine Nappa leather also shows up on the full standard equipment list for the S3.

Seat options shown do not include the SS seats, but the regular S3 seats come in black, black with magma red inserts, and all titanium coloured (not just inserts) with matching door insert. Note the titanium looks pretty close to white on the website, not sure if that is accurate.

Also, Daytona Grey has been removed from the list of exterior colours. Monsoon grey in its place. Not sure what that means for those of us who have Daytona on order....

Still no folding mirrors in Canada.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I find it hard to believe NA would get two types of leather embossed with the S3 logo. My guess is the US will at minimum get the nappa leather with contrasting stitching. Is something like magma even available in both milano and nappa?


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

audi_s_three said:


> A little more detail on the Canadian S3 seats.
> 
> Yes the website now shows the S3 in the configurator..


Sucks that A-holes of America still haven't put the S3 information on the U.S. site yet.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> I find it hard to believe NA would get two types of leather embossed with the S3 logo. My guess is the US will at minimum get the nappa leather with contrasting stitching. Is something like magma even available in both milano and nappa?


I've been told, clear as day, by someone who would know. Unless they're making a last-minute change before they begin building US cars, it ain't happening.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

Heard from my audi sales guy today. Confirmed what Dan has been saying elsewhere on this board that the SS seats will be available for week 2 builds ie January build for late Feb delivery. 

Now weighing what to do - to wait or capitulate and get the car now with the regular sport seats. 

Not an easy decision bit my current a3 still works fine. So why not wait and get what I want. Always loved the look of those seats. They will come on upgraded leather, and this car needs something more than just plain black seats with a black headliner and an all black dash. Too austere. The stitching on the SS seats helps break up the monotony of all that black. The alternative is to do the red/ black thing but I am just not confident that the two tone seats won't be tiresome after a while.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> I've been told, clear as day, by someone who would know. Unless they're making a last-minute change before they begin building US cars, it ain't happening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Well that's no good.


----------



## dt23 (Sep 9, 2009)

can i buy my car in mexico and just drive it to the US?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Confirmed in Canada as well, no ss seats till week 2 production. Some S3s are landed in Canada though out east.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Been sitting in a Tesla all day that has Nappa leather and damn I love the feel. Gunna be tough when my order comes through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

:laugh:

... and the scent. It makes the interior of a milano car smell like a cheap knock-off by comparison.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Rickards12 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation! It's my favorite colour for the exact reasons you stated - especially for not standing out, and it's the closest to black I'll ever have in a car.
> 
> I'm impressed that they would offer this colour in Canada and not in the States. Guess they figure we Canadians love grey more than Americans for some reason.


.....................................................................................

Well, you do have the Grey Cup. Sometimes I wonder about the twisted logic for some of these decisions.


----------



## Wild4thenit3 (Jul 11, 2014)

*S sport seats*

Hey guys good news i went over to my local dealership in quebec city and my salesman has just informed me that the s sport seats should be available to order on the 2nd of january 2015 hes been looking into them for me for a while now and his sources are directly from audi of america hope it helps ... Not shure if the states will get it but i can confirm canada


----------



## Wild4thenit3 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Nappa leather*

By the way guys all canadian s3 will have nappa dealer confirmed it and so doess audi


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The confirmation was already in place for the US. It was Canada we weren't sure about.

That said, start of production is supposed to be early January. We should be able to order in November or so.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Even these seats would seem to be better than the normal A3 seats in a $50k plus S3 without SS










Take a guess what car they're from...


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Well...I cancelled my order and you know what...I am happy about it.
Saw the SS seats in Germany and they are nice. I was starting to let things slide to just get the car and I should not.
I want those SS seats and I want auto dimming mirrors. Mirrors will not happen in Canada.

And it just happened that I found another car last week that was on top of my list for a long long time and I bought it.

Good luck guys,

Alex


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Alexander said:


> Well...I cancelled my order and you know what...I am happy about it.
> Saw the SS seats in Germany and they are nice. I was starting to let things slide to just get the car and I should not.
> I want those SS seats and I want auto dimming mirrors. Mirrors will not happen in Canada.
> 
> ...


Spill it.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

You guys will think I am crazy....which I am.

1992 Lancia Delta Integrale EVO with 46000km on it. 
Kept my Toyota Yaris trade in which cost next to nothing to run and gave my Touareg to the wife.....well sort of.

The more I looked at the S3 in Germany and driving my dad's 92 Audi 100 2.6 (loved every second of it) while being there I could not justify it anymore. The wife did not like the S3 so at the end the decision to back out was easy.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

davewg said:


> Even these seats would seem to be better than the normal A3 seats in a $50k plus S3 without SS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2014-kia-forte5-sx-turbo-interior-photo lol


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Alexander said:


> You guys will think I am crazy....which I am.
> 
> 1992 Lancia Delta Integrale EVO with 46000km on it.


Confirmed, you are crazy. 

But at least you are happy crazy.


----------



## Rickards12 (Jun 19, 2014)

Wild4thenit3 said:


> By the way guys all canadian s3 will have nappa dealer confirmed it and so doess audi


Is your dealer certain of this, or is it possible he's saying this because the SS seats are Nappa??:

http://models.audi.ca/en/s3/features

Fine Nappa leather seats is shown as optional, alongside the SS seats. No (official) build and price for the S3 yet, but still accessible through the configurator. It did show up as a standard feature when it popped up a couple weeks ago but got replaced by Leather seating surfaces.

Guess the confusing information trend continues. I'll stop by my dealer tomorrow to check the S3 they have on deck.


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

*nappa or not*



Wild4thenit3 said:


> By the way guys all canadian s3 will have nappa dealer confirmed it and so doess audi


I would not be so sure. My dealer says it was a mistake on the website to have posted the base S3 seats as fine nappa. I notice they have since changed it. Now says "sport seats with leather seating surfaces.

I believe only the SS seats are fine nappa in Canada.

I just changed my order - prepared to wait until Feb to get those SS seats.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

audi_s_three said:


> I would not be so sure. My dealer says it was a mistake on the website to have posted the base S3 seats as fine nappa. I notice they have since changed it. Now says "sport seats with leather seating surfaces.
> 
> I believe only the SS seats are fine nappa in Canada.
> 
> I just changed my order - prepared to wait until Feb to get those SS seats.


That's what I'm told as well. Guess we'll find out soon enough with a few S3s landed already.


----------



## Wild4thenit3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey guys sorry for the confusion nappa leather will only be on the ss seats which are due to be orderable on the 2nd of january all other seats will be basic leather... Still cant complain the the cla 45 amg only has and i quote man made leather... Still a nice car but for the price id rather cow hide anyways i delayed my order till january il just drive my a3 through the quebec salt... Anyways the first s3 is set to be arriving here mid august il post detailed pics as soon as i can.


----------



## bread3s (Oct 31, 2014)

Still confirmed for week 2? My dealer has no clue...


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok, it's week 45. Are these available to order now?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

When I picked my S3 up on October 14th my sales guy hadn't heard anything about them.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

The seats look nice but lack of any power adjustments is a deal breaker for me. Pay extra for seats that are less functional and only looks better? The Optional CLA AMG45 Recaro's are full power. I think it's weak that Audi couldn't do the same with these seats. I'm not paying extra money for manually operated seats.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Tony_S3 said:


> The seats look nice but lack of any power adjustments is a deal breaker for me. Pay extra for seats that are less functional and only looks better? The Optional CLA AMG45 Recaro's are full power. I think it's weak that Audi couldn't do the same with these seats. I'm not paying extra money for manually operated seats.


The nappa super sport power seats in the S4 are comfy


----------



## arffer (Oct 28, 2014)

Tony_S3 said:


> The seats look nice but lack of any power adjustments is a deal breaker for me. Pay extra for seats that are less functional and only looks better? The Optional CLA AMG45 Recaro's are full power. I think it's weak that Audi couldn't do the same with these seats. I'm not paying extra money for manually operated seats.


I thought the same way but apparently, we don't get memory seats - and for houses with multiple drivers, could be easier and quicker to re-adjust manual (with the "notches") vs. power seats


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

arffer said:


> I thought the same way but apparently, we don't get memory seats - and for houses with multiple drivers, could be easier and quicker to re-adjust manual (with the "notches") vs. power seats


Say it aint so... I use memory and I'm the only driver. Sucks  My old evo x's Recaros had a knob that you had to turn to get it to recline. Now that was a pain. It was a large knob on the side of the seat that took about 25 or so turns to get it to fully recline. lol.


----------



## arffer (Oct 28, 2014)

Tony_S3 said:


> Say it aint so... I use memory and I'm the only driver. Sucks  My old evo x's Recaros had a knob that you had to turn to get it to recline. Now that was a pain. It was a large knob on the side of the seat that took about 25 or so turns to get it to fully recline. lol.


Pretty shocking omission on a $50k car 0_0 - not even avail as an option. 1st world problems I suppose


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Rudy_H said:


> The nappa super sport power seats in the S4 are comfy


They look comfortable.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

I actually prefer manually adjusted seats. They break a lot less.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

So is this option on the order system now or will we have to wait till January? I'm really conflicted on whether to buy the car as is right now or wait on an option that may or may not be available at all.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

chrixx said:


> So is this option on the order system now or will we have to wait till January? I'm really conflicted on whether to buy the car as is right now or wait on an option that may or may not be available at all.


As of a few hours ago, not available right now.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

araemo said:


> As of a few hours ago, not available right now.


Thanks for checking! This is kind of frustrating because I'm worried I will have buyers remorse if I get what's available now.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

chrixx said:


> Thanks for checking! This is kind of frustrating because I'm worried I will have buyers remorse if I get what's available now.


I just happened to be going over the order sheet and updates to it at my dealership this afternoon after finally test driving a magride car.


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

chrixx said:


> Thanks for checking! This is kind of frustrating because I'm worried I will have buyers remorse if I get what's available now.


Pretty much where I'm at. But there's also the potential for dealerships to not even budge with on lot cars in pricing. I'll probably have to order one anyhow and then I might as well wait the month and a half left.


----------



## bread3s (Oct 31, 2014)

I get this feeling that it won't be available till the 2016 s3...


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

There's a voice in me hoping that's the case, then I'll jump to another car, may be Golf R, keep the change. I thought I should feel a bit more satisfied going a bit upscale, this hasn't been the case.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks like this is how you retrofit the knee pads for mono.pur:

http://www.audi4ever.com/v2/blog/details/25924/Nachr-uuml-stung-mono-pur-S3--A3-8V/index.html


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

That looks like a giant PITA.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> That looks like a giant PITA.


Yeah it is harder than I expected. However, we never know if we will ever get this option in the US, do we? This car is everything I want, but details like this will mean I will keep obsessing over it.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

chrixx said:


> Yeah it is harder than I expected. However, we never know if we will ever get this option in the US, do we? This car is everything I want, but details like this will mean I will keep obsessing over it.


Still unclear what the extended leather is going to include or if we'll ever get it since it will only come with the Super Sport seats according to those in the know and those are now double overdue.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> Still unclear what the extended leather is going to include or if we'll ever get it since it will only come with the Super Sport seats according to those in the know and those are now double overdue.


I don't think we're over due yet. Time frame has alway been quoted as week 2 of the new year. Or that's what I've heard at least.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Week 2 is supposed to be for production. You think it will be available to order before that. Who know? I don't think about it too much anymore. I don't want my car till after the winter. It will happen when it happens.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah Week 2 is supposedly first production with week 45 supposedly being when it was supposed to be on order sheets.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Didn't someone say he heard from Audi it wouldn't be available until 2016 models. Along with black optic package?


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah there has been a lot of "My cousin knows a guy who has a sister that works at AoA and says...." going around but when Dan was still around he got pretty far up the AoA chain of command to get some more definitive answers that I've been relying on.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Xanlith said:


> Yeah there has been a lot of "My cousin knows a guy who has a sister that works at AoA and says...." going around but when Dan was still around he got pretty far up the AoA chain of command to get some more definitive answers that I've been relying on.



The person I'm thinking of works for Audi. He posted that they discussed it in a meeting at Audi. Maybe the original plan changed and they just went with 2016 for ease


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

Within the past month my Audi sales guy in Toronto has confirmed that the SS seats are still a go and has given me MY specific build week as being week 5. Understand that production of S3s with SS seats begins in week 2 but we can't all have the first one on the line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Today I got confirmation from my Audi dealership (in the US) that the Super Sport Seats are still not available per their internal ordering system.

My initial S3 order was cancelled because I want these seats - see my *S3 Seats: A visual comparison*

For these seats, what is the latest estimated time of arrival?


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Latest suggestion I heard since we've passed the week 45 mark is that we'll be able to order them in January. No one really knows though. I can confirm as of Tuesday though that my dealer also does not see it in the order guide yet either.


----------



## mixedup (Oct 15, 2014)

I almost wonder if this option is coming....on the audi.ca website, you can't 'build your S3' anymore....you can start, but when you get to the interior options, it doesn't show anything and you can't continue on to the remaining options (almost as if they are updating).


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

It's been like that a while... and on the USA site it doesn't even have all of the options that are available for the S3 on the 'Build your own' menu.

Audi's websites seem very half @$$ed compared to some of the other luxury car manufacturers. Seems like such a simple thing to manage your brand presence online -- make sure your bloody website works. :banghead:


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

The only thing keeping me hopeful is that the S3 Super Sport seats are included on page 67 of *Audi's 2015 Sport Brochure*

Explicit URL seen here: http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/3dc610e2#/3dc610e2/66


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

jpkeyzer said:


> The only thing keeping me hopeful is that the S3 Super Sport seats are included on page 67 of *Audi's 2015 Sport Brochure*
> 
> Explicit URL seen here: http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/3dc610e2#/3dc610e2/66


Same position for me. My car arrived and I decided to pass on it hoping for this option to be made available in January. If it doesn't, it will have been a complete waste of time. I have considered retrofitting, but it involves taking apart too much of the interior for a new car and I really don't want to go down that route since January is a reasonable timeframe. Dealers don't get much info from AoA because the focus is to sell customers what is available today, not something in the future that will cause customers to delay their orders.


----------



## mixedup (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, the sport seats with quilting are showing on the audi.ca website as an option. Haven't been to my dealer yet, but will be speaking to them shortly (was told to get order in by Feb at the latest for a May delivery).

http://www.audi.ca/ca/brand/en/models/s3/options.html


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

It's been on there since day 1 I believe, it's just not available on the configurator. The build page is still stuck on the interior option page. Way to go Audi.


----------



## mixedup (Oct 15, 2014)

lilmira said:


> It's been on there since day 1 I believe, it's just not available on the configurator. The build page is still stuck on the interior option page. Way to go Audi.


Configurator used to work....it's been fairly recent that it craps out at the interior section, which makes me think an update may be (slowly) coming.

I may not bother with them depending on the cost.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

SS seats and extended Nappa leather package is either $1400 or $1500. While I don't recall which, it was confirmed that would be the price somewhere earlier in this thread I think.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Dealer just emailed out of the blue. March to order.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

March to place an order, another month or two till delivery? **** this, they are really pushing it.

My concern is that since we don't know what the problem is delay after delay, who knows if they have to redesign or change these seats to get them over here in NA. So we wait another few more months without knowing what we are waiting for, come on Audi, get your **** together.


----------



## grAh4m (Oct 20, 2008)

Xanlith said:


> Dealer just emailed out of the blue. March to order.


I received similar details from my dealer. End of Q1 availability to order, probably showing up in cars that arrive around May/June.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I REALLY wanted the S Sport seats, it absolutely was a deal breaker. Was hoping to get the car in March 2014, wait, missing options, wait. Pretty glad I decided on a used S4 to get me through because it's been now a year and the options aren't likely going to be available anytime soon. The dealer offered me a loaner for the "month or two" until my S3 came in how I wanted it.

Phew


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. My dealer would think I'm crazy if I just keep harping on and on about this option.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

chrixx said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. My dealer would think I'm crazy if I just keep harping on and on about this option.


I cancelled my S3 order once I found out that I was not getting the "Super Sport Seats" (which, by the way, are in both the 2015 Audi A3/S3 model brochure and the 2015 Audi Sport brochure).

Who cares what the dealer thinks?

What will you think every single time you climb into your brand spanking new S3 with those hideous standard "Sport" seats?!?

If you do not get these seats, this will (by definition) come to describe what "buyer's remorse" is.

Be patient ... it will be worth it.

Here are a few pictures to remind you of what all the hype is about ... damn these "Super Sport" seats are beautiful!!!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is a direct visual comparison:

(the "Sport" seat headrests look like they came straight out of the 1980s) 

*SPORT:*










(the "Super Sport" seats by comparison are what you would expect from Audi's latest interior offering for 2015)

*SUPER SPORT:*


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

jpkeyzer said:


> I cancelled my S3 order once I found out that I was not getting the "Super Sport Seats" (which, by the way, are in both the 2015 Audi A3/S3 model brochure and the 2015 Audi Sport brochure).
> 
> Who cares what the dealer thinks?
> 
> ...


But are they EVER going to be released in the US?


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Someone on here posted 2016 my, along with black optics. When no one believed him, he said he didn't care if they did or not, he heard it from Audi at a meeting


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

EGainer said:


> Someone on here posted 2016 my, along with black optics. When no one believed him, he said he didn't care if they did or not, he heard it from Audi at a meeting


The S3 Super Sport seats are included on page 67 of *Audi's 2015 US Sport Brochure* 

and ... 

the picture below is featured on Audi's US website for interior pictures of the *2015 S3*:

*(The point is that it would be an incredible marketing stuff-up for Audi to market this as a 2015 option and only deliver it in 2016!!)* :screwy:


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

jpkeyzer said:


> The S3 Super Sport seats are included on page 67 of *Audi's 2015 US Sport Brochure*
> 
> and ...
> 
> ...


Yes, but this is nothing new. They planned for it to come out in 2015, it was apparently a delay in certification to bring it to north america. They were the only seats ever pictured and everyone assumed they only came with those seats until a few months before ordering started.


----------



## smartdude24 (Dec 6, 2007)

I think this was brought up here but maybe one of the other SS seats threads: the Audi Canada configurator for the S3 is working again and now there are a few options in the interior section but still no SS selection. I love the seats but I'm glad it wasn't a deal breaker for me as who knows how long the delay will actually be! Sepang Technik S3 with mag ride and 19s should be here just before new year


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

Still coming for 2015 model year. Friend attended a press event and confirmed with someone from AoA. Something about later in Q1 then planned due to capacity.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

der Scherzkeks said:


> Still coming for 2015 model year. Friend attended a press event and confirmed with someone from AoA. Something about later in Q1 then planned due to capacity.


Did your friend hear anything about the manual tranmission option? Thanks


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

jeff968 said:


> Did your friend hear anything about the manual tranmission option? Thanks


The only thing they said was the car is selling better than planned and production can't keep up.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't think Audi or VAG in general understands the American consumer mindset and our need for instant gratification, whatever the cost.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

chrixx said:


> I don't think Audi or VAG in general understands the American consumer mindset and our need for instant gratification, whatever the cost.


Well, they did go ahead and illustrate these great seats in the catalog they handed to me 6 MONTHS AGO!!! I doubt that qualifies as looking for instant gratification. I think they are guilty of "teasing"!!!


----------



## newaudilover (Aug 7, 2006)

I started this thread 6 months ago (my ID changed because i lost my password and had to reset my account). I can't believe we are still talking about this. Here is my update.

I ordered my S3 last June in Canada. Have been waiting for SS seat availability since then. Was told I would have week 5 production (late Jan) in the fall. Now pushed back to week 14. Dealer admits this is really just a placeholder in the queue - no guarantee that SS seats will be available then. At some point will have to bail - probably by week 14. You just cant wait forever. Time for Audi to sh*t or get off the pot on this issue.

Was debating my second choice. Dont want a stark all black interior with a black headliner, too. Too dark and heavy. The SS stiching would have broken that up nicely. Daytona grey would be cool with the red seats, but my wife thinks the red seats are ugly. Daytona with the silver seats seems a little monochromatic. Sepang with the silver seats works, but I worry about how dirty they will get. I have a dog. No easy choices. Any observations from those of you who already have the silver seats - are they really as white as they look in the photographs?

Come on, Audi. Just get me the f*cking SS seats!!!


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

newaudilover said:


> I started this thread 6 months ago (my ID changed because i lost my password and had to reset my account). I can't believe we are still talking about this. Here is my update.
> 
> I ordered my S3 last June in Canada. Have been waiting for SS seat availability since then. Was told I would have week 5 production (late Jan) in the fall. Now pushed back to week 14. Dealer admits this is really just a placeholder in the queue - no guarantee that SS seats will be available then. At some point will have to bail - probably by week 14. You just cant wait forever. Time for Audi to sh*t or get off the pot on this issue.
> 
> ...



bump

i contacted audi chat again and now they are saying they don't have any words on this vs last august i asked them the something and they said q1 2015 LOL


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm more worried that they may have failed to get the seats certified in NA again and we won't be getting them at all. Or this is another showing of the lack of competence in Audi. This is highly unlikely a supply problem. What a killjoy.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Audi of Americas customer relations and they looked in the order system. She said it the option is definitely coming. There was delay. Right now it is slated to show up on order sheets in April/May time frame. The diamond stitching will be on the front and rear seats. No estimated cost of the option was in the system yet. If you would like to call and verify yourself, you can reach them at (800) 822-2834. 

I just do not think I can wait that long. Now I'm toying with the idea of recovering my Golf R European Recaro seats and just using those.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

twenzel said:


> I just got off the phone with Audi of Americas customer relations and they looked in the order system. She said it the option is definitely coming. There was delay. Right now it is slated to show up on order sheets in April/May time frame. The diamond stitching will be on the front and rear seats. No estimated cost of the option was in the system yet. If you would like to call and verify yourself, you can reach them at (800) 822-2834.
> 
> I just do not think I can wait that long. Now I'm toying with the idea of recovering my Golf R European Recaro seats and just using those.












i would lol its badass!! GOGOGOG

edit got this email from audi

Thank you for your continue patience. I wanted to follow up with you in regard to your interest in the diamond stitched seats for the 2015 Audi S3. I have researched your request internally and this stitching should be available sometime in Spring/Summer 2015.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Isn't this falling in line with that the guy from Audi who posted here and said they'd be available 2016 MY? Along with black optics...

If you're ordering in the summer, that's a 2016 model, right?


----------



## chris55 (Jan 7, 2015)

At this point I'm getting Misano with red/black seats or backing out completely. I'm not upset that AoA is delaying the super seats for US crash test reasons. I'm upset that they've been advertising the seats for months even though they don't exist. Seems to be false advertising...


----------



## newaudilover (Aug 7, 2006)

At long last, very interesting news.

Heard from my audi dealer. My placeholder week 14 spot for my Audi S3 (see my post a couple of weeks ago) with SS has been moved up to week 9 and confirmed with SS. Not sure if I believe it but I am told I should have an S3 with SS in April !!! Has anyone else heard anything similar?


----------



## newaudilover (Aug 7, 2006)

By the way I am in Toronto so this is Audi Canada, but we have had the same issue with SS seats as the US


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

newaudilover said:


> At long last, very interesting news.
> 
> Heard from my audi dealer. My placeholder week 14 spot for my Audi S3 (see my post a couple of weeks ago) with SS has been moved up to week 9 and confirmed with SS. Not sure if I believe it but I am told I should have an S3 with SS in April !!! Has anyone else heard anything similar?


Awesome! What dealer did you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newaudilover (Aug 7, 2006)

Downtown Audi in Toronto


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

newaudilover said:


> Downtown Audi in Toronto


thats good if its true :thumbup:


----------



## 949 (Mar 11, 2008)

does this mean the US will get the diamond stitching seats or not?


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

949 said:


> does this mean the US will get the diamond stitching seats or not?


according to the talk and audi semi official words yes
but i believe it till i see it LOL

but i also wont be surprised if they completely cancel and screw it lol

i think its because audi trying to get a top safety pick on the a3/s3 line up for the first year. after all the magazine and ads are out. 
http://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings/vehicle/v/audi/a3-4-door-sedan/2015


----------



## 949 (Mar 11, 2008)

T1no said:


> according to the talk and audi semi official words yes
> but i believe it till i see it LOL
> 
> but i also wont be surprised if they completely cancel and screw it lol
> ...


im confused. why would diamond stitching seats cause safety issues? am I missing something


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

949 said:


> im confused. why would diamond stitching seats cause safety issues? am I missing something


The seat back is different from the regular sport seats. The fixed head rest, larger side bolsters and potentially different airbag module require AOA to re certify the car with different seats. It's not a safety issue its just extremely expensive for them to bring different seats to the U.S. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

twenzel said:


> The seat back is different from the regular sport seats. The fixed head rest, larger side bolsters and potentially different airbag module require AOA to re certify the car with different seats. It's not a safety issue its just extremely expensive for them to bring different seats to the U.S.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what he said. just certification most likely.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

newaudilover said:


> At long last, very interesting news.
> 
> Heard from my audi dealer. My placeholder week 14 spot for my Audi S3 (see my post a couple of weeks ago) with SS has been moved up to week 9 and confirmed with SS. Not sure if I believe it but I am told I should have an S3 with SS in April !!! Has anyone else heard anything similar?


How were you able to place an order with the SS seats in the system? It doesn't even show up in the Access Audi order system. Is there another way of doing so?


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

chrixx said:


> How were you able to place an order with the SS seats in the system? It doesn't even show up in the Access Audi order system. Is there another way of doing so?


bump
some new news over @ this thread
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7107797-Super-Sport-Seats-now-available-in-Canada!!

can some one confirm. and the 1400 price hike due to weak CAD dollar


----------



## newaudilover (Aug 7, 2006)

Not sure what the salesman did to enter the order previously, or how it changed this time. He referred to my week 14 order as a placeholder, implying I had an S3 on order, but probably not with the specs I wanted. I understand you can change the specs anytime up to a week or two before it is manufactured.

Then all of sudden I got an email saying I am confirmed for week 9 with SS seats. On other posts other Canadians are confirming they are now getting SS seats confirmed on their orders. Hope it all isnt a big mistake. It has been a long wait.


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

The S Sport Seats for USA were just opened up for ordering yesterday. $1450. Game on.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Der Scherzkeks beat me to it! A little birdie let me know as well, order sheet included. Opened up yesterday for orders 

As suspected, manual seats with power lumbar. Nappa, with door armrests and kneepads as well.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

THANKS for the info ! what does " requires XG interior " mean ? Wonder if black optics will happen ? been waiting for the seats to order, was hoping that black optics would have been offered at the same time.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Alloy07 said:


> THANKS for the info ! what does " requires XG interior " mean ? Wonder if black optics will happen ? been waiting for the seats to order, was hoping that black optics would have been offered at the same time.


No problem, XG is the code for black leather with dark silver stitching.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> No problem, XG is the code for black leather with dark silver stitching.



THANKS much !


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Alloy07 said:


> THANKS for the info ! what does " requires XG interior " mean ? Wonder if black optics will happen ? been waiting for the seats to order, was hoping that black optics would have been offered at the same time.


No black optics yet on it. Im guessing it'll be an option for 2016 MY


----------



## WhyFly (Sep 30, 2007)

Very very excited. I just changed my order to include SS. The silver stiching contrasts beautifully with the dark leather. 

Now if only I could get a manual.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

There was an A3 at the Detroit Auto show with diamond patterned front seat backs . An onlooker said it was a Euro Spec A3 S line . The seats felt fine but If they were Napa leather it didn't seem as nice as the leather on the standard S3 seats . I wonder if anyone here was at NAIAS and saw the seats ? The seats had manual controls and we were fine with that just wonder about the leather . Also thanks for the above black optics info.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

http://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h426/alloy07/2015DetroitAutoShow087.jpg


This is a photo of the seats in the A3 at the Detroit Auto Show. Sorry for the poor quality photo, camera was on the wrong setting.


----------



## chris55 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks guys- I can finally order the sepang with diamond stitching!


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

Are the optional S Sport Seats heated as well?


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Cesar2387 said:


> Are the optional S Sport Seats heated as well?


good question lol ^ anyone know?


----------



## FateTH (Jan 19, 2015)

T1no said:


> good question lol ^ anyone know?


I'm quite certain they are heated.

Look at 1:38 in the video. You can see the heater buttons. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yxbNhvH1EQ


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

For some reason the seats remind me of Cobra Commander


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Cesar2387 said:


> Are the optional S Sport Seats heated as well?


They should be.. Since S3 has them standard, it would've been mentioned in the package contents if anything was removed or not compatible.


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

Do the SS seats allow for a little more headroom?

Like adjust manually down further Than the stock seats?

I think I heard or read that they do somwhere.


I just wish I had a little more headroom in the S3,,, I have about an inch from the headliner.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

The SS seats should allow you to sit lower and get a little extra (an inch?) headroom. When I bought my present car it took me a while to figure out that the manual seats allowed more headroom.

A few days ago I sat in a cabriolet which has manual seats. The salesman told me that it sits lower because it does not have the electronics of the power seat. He said that the manual seats are required in the cabriolet to give extra headroom. I would imagine that the roll bar can be just that much shorter, which likely makes the design easier to execute.

The first thing I look for in a car is the headroom. If I have to pay extra for headroom, so be it. Very few people have a headroom problem in Audis. I have found that I cannot fit in a lot of Asian cars, especially when they come with sunroofs.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

silvrevo said:


> Do the SS seats allow for a little more headroom?


Having sat in both sets of seats the SS seats offer about half an inch more room when adjusted for me (6'4").


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

Well that's good news

Now when again is it that the U.S. get super sport seats?
2016 

Thanks


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

silvrevo said:


> Well that's good news
> 
> Now when again is it that the U.S. get super sport seats?
> 2016
> ...


already available for order


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Does anyone in NA actually have a car with ss seats on order in the system yet? I haven't heard from my dealer since he told me that they were waiting for ETA (allotment?) from Audi. March is coming soon. :banghead:


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

lilmira said:


> Does anyone in NA actually have a car with ss seats on order in the system yet? I haven't heard from my dealer since he told me that they were waiting for ETA (allotment?) from Audi. March is coming soon. :banghead:


Yes, I have an order that's accepted, but no build date yet. There are orders in the system with the SS seats option that already have assigned VIN, so there are clearly others ahead even though I placed my order the 2nd day it became available.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

lilmira said:


> Does anyone in NA actually have a car with ss seats on order in the system yet? I haven't heard from my dealer since he told me that they were waiting for ETA (allotment?) from Audi. March is coming soon. :banghead:


Yes I placed my order on Day 2 after the new order guide came out. I do not have a VIN yet but my delivery should be in the first week of April.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I placed my order with the SS seats when the S3 was first available for ordering, ~Mar/Apr last year, long before the SS seats fiasco. Then it was on hold due to the delayed availability. So far I still have no confirmation on build date/delivery whatsoever. From what I know, my order could be under the donuts tray at the dealership still. I'll have to ask my contact again. Needless to say, I'm not too impressed.


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

lilmira said:


> I placed my order with the SS seats when the S3 was first available for ordering, ~Mar/Apr last year, long before the SS seats fiasco. Then it was on hold due to the delayed availability. So far I still have no confirmation on build date/delivery whatsoever. From what I know, my order could be under the donuts tray at the dealership still. I'll have to ask my contact again. Needless to say, I'm not too impressed.


You are probably the most patient person in the world.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I should get a medal of some sort right? 

Originally had my money on the CLA45, jumped ship to the S3. Confirmed my order for the S3, went to get my money back for the Merc, then Audi said haha no car for you.  At that point I couldn't go back. Even my back up of the back up Golf R is available to order now. With my luck, I may get my car in 2026. FML


----------



## newaudilover (Aug 7, 2006)

I, too, ordered my S3 with SS seats in May of last year and have been waiting patiently. I heard about a week ago that my car has been built and is currently in transit to Canada.


----------



## S3Danny (Feb 9, 2015)

chrixx said:


> Yes, I have an order that's accepted, but no build date yet. There are orders in the system with the SS seats option that already have assigned VIN, so there are clearly others ahead even though I placed my order the 2nd day it became available.


When did this become available? I just placed my order a week ago and didn't get the option for SS seats. 

Also, when should I expect to get a confirmation email from Audi?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I take it back. Apparently my car with the ss seats has been assembled and it's now waiting to get on a boat and should be here some time in April. Supposedly one of the first handful with ss seats to come to Canada. Ok then, start the count down.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

lilmira said:


> Does anyone in NA actually have a car with ss seats on order in the system yet? I haven't heard from my dealer since he told me that they were waiting for ETA (allotment?) from Audi. March is coming soon. :banghead:


Yes I heard from my dealer today that my order is slated for build week 11 and should be arriving around April 20th with SS seats.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

S3Danny said:


> When did this become available? I just placed my order a week ago and didn't get the option for SS seats.
> 
> Also, when should I expect to get a confirmation email from Audi?


This showed up in the order system exactly a month ago. I just got an update that the car will be built in mid-March and arrive in the US by end-April. I think all the first shipment of US-bound cars with the sports seats are on the same timeline.


----------



## S3Danny (Feb 9, 2015)

chrixx said:


> This showed up in the order system exactly a month ago. I just got an update that the car will be built in mid-March and arrive in the US by end-April. I think all the first shipment of US-bound cars with the sports seats are on the same timeline.


Thanks. I emailed my sales guy yesterday and had him add them to my order that I placed last week. :thumbup:


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Still not on Audi's configurator.


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

Just noticed today that the S Sport seats are finally on the configurator. The configurator also reflects the changes with the stitching on the knee pads and the door armrest as the order sheet shows. So presumably you'd have matching dark silver stitching on the seats, center armrest, door armrests, knee pads, shift boot, and steering wheel.


----------



## volkswagen04 (Aug 11, 2009)

BClear said:


> Just noticed today that the S Sport seats are finally on the configurator. The configurator also reflects the changes with the stitching on the knee pads and the door armrest as the order sheet shows. So presumably you'd have matching dark silver stitching on the seats, center armrest, door armrests, knee pads, shift boot, and steering wheel.


Finally!!!! I have been waiting for these forever! I just put my order in tonight and I got 7% off of MSRP plus my Audi loyalty. Now I wait.... =)

My wife allowed me to buy this car with the condition that I had to keep it for 10 years. 

I ordered a Prestige, Sepang Blue, S Sport seats, 19 inch performance package, and Advanced Technology package. $47,842 plus tax, license, etc. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

volkswagen04 said:


> Finally!!!! I have been waiting for these forever! I just put my order in tonight and I got 7% off of MSRP plus my Audi loyalty. Now I wait.... =)
> 
> My wife allowed me to buy this car with the condition that I had to keep it for 10 years.
> 
> I ordered a Prestige, Sepang Blue, S Sport seats, 19 inch performance package, and Advanced Technology package. $47,842 plus tax, license, etc. I can't wait!!!!


Loaded S3'for $1K less than a CLA45 base. F Benz. The seats were the only real draw.


----------



## Jusjus (Mar 30, 2015)

Just an fyi, i recieved my car with the SS seats... definitely well worth it as not only are the seats changed, the entire interior is upgraded with nappa leather (door, console etc)

I ordered the very first batch wuth SS seats on production line and production was feb. So ppl who are waiting should get anytime soon! =)


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

Jusjus said:


> Just an fyi, i recieved my car with the SS seats... definitely well worth it as not only are the seats changed, the entire interior is upgraded with nappa leather (door, console etc)
> 
> I ordered the very first batch wuth SS seats on production line and production was feb. So ppl who are waiting should get anytime soon! =)


This post is worthless with out pictures, I just want you to know this!


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

yeah man pictures geeez! Now I know my car at least made it past Toronto.


----------



## FateTH (Jan 19, 2015)

lilmira said:


> yeah man pictures geeez! Now I know my car at least made it past Toronto.


Vancouver here. Just picked up my S3 with SS seats yesterday.
You should get yours very soon!
Pictures to come.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm happy for you folks but this thread makes me upset that I ordered my car with SS seats the day they were available on the order guide and I still do not have my car. Grrrrrrr. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vasgolfr (Jul 23, 2014)

Jusjus said:


> Just an fyi, i recieved my car with the SS seats... definitely well worth it as not only are the seats changed, the entire interior is upgraded with nappa leather (door, console etc)
> 
> I ordered the very first batch wuth SS seats on production line and production was feb. So ppl who are waiting should get anytime soon! =)


Questions regarding the SS Seats...



Is the leather on the SS seats a better grade of nappa leather than the standard seats? or do both the standard seats and the SS seats have the same grade of nappa, whereby the SS seats are just made differently with the diamond quilting, added bolstering, and also extending the leather to other parts of the interior?


Where is the diamond quilting on the seats... Is the diamond quilting on the bottom seated portion of the seat AND/OR the center seat back, or is the diamond quilting limited to the seat back SHOULDERS only?

A good description and photos would be great!

Thanx.

Victor


----------



## nlz242 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jusjus said:


> Just an fyi, i recieved my car with the SS seats... definitely well worth it as not only are the seats changed, the entire interior is upgraded with nappa leather (door, console etc)


Sub'd for pictures!


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't think the standard leather is nappa at all.


----------



## Jusjus (Mar 30, 2015)

Alrite heres some pictures of the interior and more details...

The leather is Nappa when upgrading to the SS seats. As i mentioned before the entire interior actually gets upgraded. As you can see from the pics, even the door panels and center console panel things are now wrapped in nappa leather rather than plastic! 

Diamond stiching is as in the pics we saw before, only on the shoulders but on the front and rear seats.

If you ask me, DEFINITELY worth the upgrade. Infact its a steal for the price but i assume its only cheap because in our car's case, it deletes power seats (only lumber is powered).

Hope that helps!


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

:thumbup: sepang too, you'd better not stolen mine.

I'll just patiently wait some more.


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

But it doesn't change the back seats like all of the initial brochure pictures had, correct?

Edit: Reading your post, you say it has it on the back seats as well. Am I mis-reading? And do you have a picture?


----------



## vasgolfr (Jul 23, 2014)

Jusjus said:


> Alrite heres some pictures of the interior and more details...
> 
> The leather is Nappa when upgrading to the SS seats. As i mentioned before the entire interior actually gets upgraded. As you can see from the pics, even the door panels and center console panel things are now wrapped in nappa leather rather than plastic!
> 
> ...



Photos are great, thank you. One other quick question... Audi's online website configurator shows black as the only available color for the S Sport seats, obviously you were able to order silver... do you know if the S Sports seats are available in colors other than black and silver? I like the silver color seats with a glacier white exterior... 

Thanx.


----------



## heat_fan1 (Dec 17, 2012)

vasgolfr said:


> Photos are great, thank you. One other quick question... Audi's online website configurator shows black as the only available color for the S Sport seats, obviously you were able to order silver... do you know if the S Sports seats are available in colors other than black and silver? I like the silver color seats with a glacier white exterior...
> 
> Thanx.


Those are the black seats. That's the only available color.


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

heat_fan1 said:


> Those are the black seats. That's the only available color.


"Are these seats Black and Blue or White and Gold?"


----------



## vasgolfr (Jul 23, 2014)

heat_fan1 said:


> Those are the black seats. That's the only available color.


That's funny, in the photos the leather looks silver to me...


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

vasgolfr said:


> That's funny, in the photos the leather looks silver to me...



Our Mustang has dark graphite/ grey interior. Grey looks white and black looks grey if photo's are taken with a flash, maybe it's something similar with the SS seat photo's. That interior sure does look nice !


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

Definitely worth the wait! I am looking forward to seeing these installed in a glacier white S3!


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

blackoptic said:


> Definitely worth the wait! I am looking forward to seeing these installed in a glacier white S3!



Have you seen this video ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAnC1bibQxA

I think its very close to your car. At least it gives a great idea of how the SS seats look with Glacier.


----------



## kuma1212 (Sep 22, 2005)

blackoptic said:


> Definitely worth the wait! I am looking forward to seeing these installed in a glacier white S3!


I have a glacier white with S sport seats coming in June…I'm sure there'll be a lot of other photos by then, but if not, I'll post some up here.
Can't wait til June!


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

Alloy07 said:


> Have you seen this video ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAnC1bibQxA
> 
> I think its very close to your car. At least it gives a great idea of how the SS seats look with Glacier.


Thanks for the link!



kuma1212 said:


> I have a glacier white with S sport seats coming in June…I'm sure there'll be a lot of other photos by then, but if not, I'll post some up here.
> Can't wait til June!


Looks like we will be enduring the brutal wait together.. I think Alloy's S3 is coming in around the same time as well. We all have '16 Glacier Whites with SS seats on order!


----------



## Jusjus (Mar 30, 2015)

The SS seats only come in one colour (black with the white stiching). 

Both front and rear adds the diamond stitch. Makes the entire interior look really sporty yet classy at the same time.

I think the ONLY draw back is the power seats are deleted. However performance wise thats a plus as it reduces weight lol.


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

Can anyone comment on the torso/side bolster support of these? Does the seat "hug" you more so than the standard ones?


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

volkswagen04 said:


> Finally!!!! I have been waiting for these forever! I just put my order in tonight and I got 7% off of MSRP plus my Audi loyalty. Now I wait.... =)
> 
> My wife allowed me to buy this car with the condition that I had to keep it for 10 years.
> 
> I ordered a Prestige, Sepang Blue, S Sport seats, 19 inch performance package, and Advanced Technology package. $47,842 plus tax, license, etc. I can't wait!!!!


That's a great deal!!! How were you able to swing that??


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

blackoptic said:


> Can anyone comment on the torso/side bolster support of these? Does the seat "hug" you more so than the standard ones?


Would like to hear input on this comparison as well.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

BClear said:


> Would like to hear input on this comparison as well.


my car is not here yet but visually it doesn't look like they do but i sat in both my impression is that the ss seats do have better supports.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I haven't driven the car hard at all so there hasn't been any lateral G experience. Comparing to the seats in my GTI, the ss seats are more or less the same in hugging. I'm not a big person neither. With the better leather and the contrast stitching, the wait is totally worth it. 

Magride is worth the money too, dynamic is definitely too stiff for me all the time.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

blackoptic said:


> Can anyone comment on the torso/side bolster support of these? Does the seat "hug" you more so than the standard ones?


I've only had the car for a little over a day but the bolsters do feel more supportive than the standard seats. I wouldn't say its a night and day difference but certainly an improvement. I also feel like the leather was well worth waiting for as I dont seem to slide as easily on it.


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

Xanlith said:


> I've only had the car for a little over a day but the bolsters do feel more supportive than the standard seats. I wouldn't say its a night and day difference but certainly an improvement. I also feel like the leather was well worth waiting for as I dont seem to slide as easily on it.


Thanks for the feedback, Xanlith. Glad to hear there are some improvements in these areas--- I also experienced a bit of sliding around on the standard seats.


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

lilmira said:


> I haven't driven the car hard at all so there hasn't been any lateral G experience. Comparing to the seats in my GTI, the ss seats are more or less the same in hugging. I'm not a big person neither. With the better leather and the contrast stitching, the wait is totally worth it.
> 
> Magride is worth the money too, dynamic is definitely too stiff for me all the time.



that means the bolsters are tighter than standard sport seats, cuz the MK7 GTI was pretty tight/perfect for me but the S3 feels more like my old car (2009 IS)
even though it's manual but that just means lower seating position and lighter weight....electric seats' motors are heavy AF...
that was the only option i really wanted but couldn't wait 6-months lmao


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

vasgolfr said:


> That's funny, in the photos the leather looks silver to me...


black shiny leather with light reflection...come on man


----------



## drexplode1 (Sep 28, 2006)

how many levers for seat adjustment are there on the manual super sport seats?

backrest forward and back?
thigh support up and down?
seat height up-ish and down-ish?
seat position laterally forward and back?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

seat foward/backward, up/down, tilt

seatback angle

thigh support extended/retracted

4way lumbar


----------

